# So You Think You Can Dance Season 9 (2012)



## geoffthomas

I am starting this thread now because the date (May 24th) is almost upon us.
And because it has been announced that the "results show" has been "axed" by fox.

Hmmmmm.


----------



## Marguerite

I have been wondering how they would do it without the results show.  I know it was always fluffy but I will iss the group numbers for that night.  It was the highlight of that night.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Marguerite said:


> I have been wondering how they would do it without the results show. I know it was always fluffy but I will iss the group numbers for that night. It was the highlight of that night.


Yes, I always enjoyed the group numbers but I usually didn't care for the musical guests. It just doesn't make any sense that they cancelled the results show.


----------



## geoffthomas

Apparently the ratings fell off and Fox decided that they did not want to spend the money on a show that was not going to draw watchers.  Not sure how they will fit in the eliminations.  Maybe at the beginning of the next show. If they are going to allow the viewers to "vote" then they need some time to allow for different time zones.  If they show it at the same time across the country, they could allow for a brief voting period while they let the band play (or something) and then announce. 
Just can't think of a good way to do it other than at the beginning of the next show.


----------



## 13500

Thanks for the head's up, Geoff. Didn't know it was starting so soon again.  

I agree with you all about the results show. It is too bad, though. Like you guys, I will miss the group dance numbers.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I wouldn't mind a shorter results show -- I never cared that much about the musical guests either, but the group numbers were great! -- but I guess it's not up to me. 

Also did not realize it was coming up so soon. Thanks for the heads up!

And you guys have all seen the trailer for Step Up 4, right? Starring SYTYCD's very own Kathryn McCormick! Here's a link just in case: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdamC7jUrjs


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's some news about the rule changes.

As many of you have already heard, So You Think You Can Dance this season will be having only one episode per week, to make room for Fox’s new show The Choice. This of course means changes to the rules in terms of eliminations and the format of the show.

Summary:
- There will be two winners this season, a male and a female dancer.
- Week one, dancers will perform every week and voting will occur as usual. The following week, all dancers will perform again, and critiques will be given intermittently; this is when the judges will break the news of whether or not a dancer is in the bottom three or not. At the end of the show, the judges will weigh the dancers’ performances for the two-week period and decide on which dancers to eliminate, reserving the right to ask the dancers to perform solos.

I like that they're going to have two winners. I thought they should have done that from the beginning.

Can't wait for tonight!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Spoilers as to who made it through Vegas week are already up, but I'm not going to post them. That's because I don't want to read them so early in the game.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am in the midst of a proposal effort so I may be still here (at work) when the show starts - may miss it entirely - boo.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Official press release for #SYTYCD9 says there will be a Top 20. Official website had said 18. Can they get a copy editor?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I am in the midst of a proposal effort so I may be still here (at work) when the show starts - may miss it entirely - boo.


I'm in the midst of cattle prodding GS into graduating 8th grade. I'll probably miss most of it myself. See you after.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here's some news about the rule changes.
> 
> As many of you have already heard, So You Think You Can Dance this season will be having only one episode per week, to make room for Fox's new show The Choice. This of course means changes to the rules in terms of eliminations and the format of the show.
> 
> Summary:
> - There will be two winners this season, a male and a female dancer.
> - Week one, dancers will perform every week and voting will occur as usual. The following week, all dancers will perform again, and critiques will be given intermittently; this is when the judges will break the news of whether or not a dancer is in the bottom three or not. At the end of the show, the judges will weigh the dancers' performances for the two-week period and decide on which dancers to eliminate, reserving the right to ask the dancers to perform solos.
> 
> I like that they're going to have two winners. I thought they should have done that from the beginning.
> 
> Can't wait for tonight!


Hm. That helps a bit... and I AM glad there will be 1 winner of each gender... but does that mean judges are responsible for who stays and who goes up until the last show? The winners HAVE to be determined by voting, don't they? And there will be at least ONE results show, i.e., the final show, right?

(Not necessarily expecting you to have definitive answers -- although you might, since you always seem to be 3 steps ahead of the rest of us.  Mostly I'm thinking aloud.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Hm. That helps a bit... and I AM glad there will be 1 winner of each gender... but does that mean judges are responsible for who stays and who goes up until the last show? The winners HAVE to be determined by voting, don't they? And there will be at least ONE results show, i.e., the final show, right?
> 
> (Not necessarily expecting you to have definitive answers -- although you might, since you always seem to be 3 steps ahead of the rest of us.  Mostly I'm thinking aloud.)


They did say voting will occur as usual. I think the only real difference is the bottom three might not have to dance for their lives unless requested and the eliminations will be announced during the performance show.

Could be the final results show will be a week after the last performance show. I think that's the only way they can do it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Alex Wong and Daniel Baker. Alex says they danced together in the Miami City Ballet.






I thought Daniel's story was very interesting.

Didn't you adore that little girl in the pink tutu? If you didn't see it, I hope it'll be posted on youtube. Two years old and phenomenal.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Is Daniel Baker the Australian who lives in SF now? B/c he was great!

And YES OMG the mother and her 2 kids were adorable! (Well the mother was great more than adorable.)


----------



## 13500

YAY! Another season!

Daniel Baker was fantastic. And you are both correct, loved the mom and her kids. Absolutely adorable.

I also loved that Nigel was so kind to the "ocean" guy with Autism. That was a nice moment.


----------



## geoffthomas

It was a fun night of auditions.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Is Daniel Baker the Australian who lives in SF now? B/c he was great!
> 
> And YES OMG the mother and her 2 kids were adorable! (Well the mother was great more than adorable.)


Yes, that's who he is. He was incredible. Looking at that video, he's capable of a lot more than ballet. I think he stands a good chance of making it through Vegas.

Remember Teddy Tenholm? I think he was the guy with the yellow plaid pants? Good dancer. He tried out again this year. Also looks like Jeanine's sister tried out.

No ballroom, yet, and we didn't see much of the choreo rounds.

The Green Mile could be on as early as 6/10.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here's some news about the rule changes.
> 
> As many of you have already heard, So You Think You Can Dance this season will be having only one episode per week, to make room for Fox's new show The Choice. This of course means changes to the rules in terms of eliminations and the format of the show.
> 
> Summary:
> - There will be two winners this season, a male and a female dancer.
> - Week one, dancers will perform every week and voting will occur as usual. The following week, all dancers will perform again, and critiques will be given intermittently; this is when the judges will break the news of whether or not a dancer is in the bottom three or not. At the end of the show, the judges will weigh the dancers' performances for the two-week period and decide on which dancers to eliminate, reserving the right to ask the dancers to perform solos.
> 
> I like that they're going to have two winners. I thought they should have done that from the beginning.ht!


Thanks for explaining this. I'm kind of glad there will only be 1 show a week. I've already spent too much time in front of the tube watching American Idol, The Voice, The Sing Off, etc. I will not watch The Choice. What a stupid concept. But then I'm not a fan of the Bachelor series either.

Saw the opening auditions last night and thought it was great. Some terrific talent there. The Zombie dancer and the fellow after him were surprisingly good, but will they be able to handle other dance styles in Vegas week?

Debra


----------



## geoffthomas

I kinda wonder if the "Exorcist" dancer will have the strength to do a lift.


----------



## Jaasy

It was a good beginning, I can't wait to see what they get in LA!

Loved the lil girl in her pink finery, she was soooo cute!!


----------



## Marguerite

I loved this audition night more than I have in quite a while.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Wait, was SYTYCD on last night??! I'm so confused...


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Yes, it was on. Did you all catch the story of the guy in the car wreck like 6 weeks prior, pronounced DOA, then broken neck and coma? Did I get that right? And there he was auditioning. Amazing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I only saw the first night of auditions. Too much going on. I should be able to watch next week. I'll catch up with this weeks shows on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## 13500

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Wait, was SYTYCD on last night??! I'm so confused...


I guess the new night is Wednesday.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> I guess the new night is Wednesday.


Wish I had known that sooner. Did they announce it last week and I missed it??

My DVR didn't catch this ep either, so I guess I'll just have to go without. Not the end of the world since it's just auditions, but still.


----------



## Marguerite

There seems to be a great deal of talent this season.  I really like the guy with the wheel.  I know that he is not really right for the show but it was beautiful.  So many good dancers.


----------



## Meemo

geoffthomas said:


> I kinda wonder if the "Exorcist" dancer will have the strength to do a lift.


Yeah, I'm not sure he'll be going all the way through, but wow, he was amazing. He even had my husband mesmerized - and he is SO not a SYTYCD fan (or any of these shows, for that matter) - he was just passing through the room as I rewound and watched it for about the 3rd time.

I've really enjoyed both audition shows - looking like a good season so far.


----------



## Meemo

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Wish I had known that sooner. Did they announce it last week and I missed it??
> 
> My DVR didn't catch this ep either, so I guess I'll just have to go without. Not the end of the world since it's just auditions, but still.


You can watch online: http://www.fox.com/dance/full-episodes/20546701/


Marguerite said:


> There seems to be a great deal of talent this season. I really like the guy with the wheel. I know that he is not really right for the show but it was beautiful. So many good dancers.


I liked him too, that was lovely. A shame he didn't make it through the choreography.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Meemo said:


> You can watch online: http://www.fox.com/dance/full-episodes/20546701/


Thanks for the link, but you can only watch if you sign up for a Fox.com account (ok no problem) and then either 8 days have passed since the episode aired (not yet), OR immediately IF your television provider has a deal with Fox (which mine does not).

Supposedly my television provider offers SYTYCD on Primetime on Demand, but I checked yesterday and today and it's not there. So I'll probably just skip this audition episode.


----------



## Meemo

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Thanks for the link, but you can only watch if you sign up for a Fox.com account (ok no problem) and then either 8 days have passed since the episode aired (not yet), OR immediately IF your television provider has a deal with Fox (which mine does not).
> 
> Supposedly my television provider offers SYTYCD on Primetime on Demand, but I checked yesterday and today and it's not there. So I'll probably just skip this audition episode.


Wow - I had no idea. It just starts right up on my laptop, and I've never signed up for anything (I know because this is a fairly new laptop). And it's this week's episode that's playing, right now as I type (I went back & checked to be sure) - no 8 day delay... - ETA oops no it isn't, it's the first week (it looked like it would be week 2, but it's not) - week 2 is indeed locked. But I don't have the Fox.com account.

You can see the "Exorcist" style guy here. http://www.fox.com/dance/videos/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Meemo said:


> Wow - I had no idea. It just starts right up on my laptop, and I've never signed up for anything (I know because this is a fairly new laptop). And it's this week's episode that's playing, right now as I type (I went back & checked to be sure) - no 8 day delay...


Scroll down to the episode list and try the newest episode. I can get the first one to play (but I saw it already), it's this past Wednesday's that I missed.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Lol ok j/k just saw your update. But yeah. I can watch Wed's auditions if I remember in 6 more days lol.


----------



## Meemo

Ooh, if you check the video clips (I added the link to my post above) also the one marked "Beautiful", lovely ballet dancer.  I'm glad they put that one up - it went all pixellated on my DVR.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The episodes will be on Hulu Plus four days after airing. I should be able to watch Wednesdays on Sunday and Thursdays on Monday. When it goes to regular eps, I'll watch at my Mom's.


----------



## Cuechick

I thought the girl who did the poll dancing was beyond amazing... I predict she will be in the top 10!

She needs a really good haircut though!


----------



## Cuechick

On another note, did anone else catch "Breaking Pointe" on the CW last night. It is a new reality show about the behind the scenes of a real ballet company. Really enjoyed the first show...had me in tears!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> I thought the girl who did the poll dancing was beyond amazing... I predict she will be in the top 10!
> 
> She needs a really good haircut though!


I just came here to talk about her. Eliana Girard. She brought tears to my eyes. yeah, the hair could definitely use a good shaping.


----------



## Cuechick




----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yay! It's on Hulu Plus. I'll watch it tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's a new series coming soon from Stacey Tookey.

A new dance drama web series that follows the career of a young Canadian dancer trying to make it in NYC. From Emmy nominated choreographer Stacey Tookey (SYTYCD) comes Chasing 8s a story of one girl's triumph over adversity, dance, friendship and owning who you are.
Starring: *Kathryn McCormick* (Step Up: Revolution, SYTYCD),* Kayla Radomski*
(Footloose, SYTYCD).
Written, Produced and Directed by Gene Gabriel, Stacey Tookey and Larry Boodman
Theme song: Do You Believe In Me by Amy Kuney


----------



## Cuechick

So I am guessing this is a "web series"? A couple of my friends are starring in one that is billiard themed... and it is very hard to watch. It is pretty bad, the writing and directing are very corny. The editing is also pretty bad and it makes me appreciate all the work that goes into creating something of quality. It is easy to take shows like Smash and Glee for granted.

This show, seems a bit better than "Sharks" the billiards one...( 



 in case anyone wants to see it) which is kind of fun to watch but not for the right reasons... this one looks like it might be fun to watch more for the dance...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Cuechick said:


> So I am guessing this is a "web series"? A couple of my friends are starring in one that is billiard themed... and it is very hard to watch. It is pretty bad, the writing and directing are very corny. The editing is also pretty bad and it makes me appreciate all the work that goes into creating something of quality. It is easy to take shows like Smash and Glee for granted.


Yeah, I have the same general impressions of web series (including this Chasing 8s clip). I'm not saying there isn't good work being done in the medium, but most of it lacks polish. (Notable exceptions include The Lizzie Bennet Diaries and Dr. Horrible's Sing Along.)

Still, I'm all for artists pursuing independent creative projects! I think it's a great way to nurture ideas and talent.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> So I am guessing this is a "web series"? A couple of my friends are starring in one that is billiard themed... and it is very hard to watch. It is pretty bad, the writing and directing are very corny. The editing is also pretty bad and it makes me appreciate all the work that goes into creating something of quality. It is easy to take shows like Smash and Glee for granted.
> 
> This show, seems a bit better than "Sharks" the billiards one...(
> 
> 
> 
> in case anyone wants to see it) which is kind of fun to watch but not for the right reasons... this one looks like it might be fun to watch more for the dance...


For the dance and Stacey Tookey choreo, and Kathryn McCormack and especially, Kayla Radomski who I love.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Cuechick said:


> On another note, did anone else catch "Breaking Pointe" on the CW last night. It is a new reality show about the behind the scenes of a real ballet company. Really enjoyed the first show...had me in tears!


I caught part of it. Lots of heartbreak in the dance world. Years and years of practice with no guarantee that you'll find work. And who gets what part can be very subjective. The 20 minutes or so that I saw showed that aspect very well. My kids and I were glued. They both took dance (12 years and 9 years) and although they had no aspirations of making careers out of it, they have friends who are now on that track. We'll be tuning in again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I caught part of it. Lots of heartbreak in the dance world. Years and years of practice with no guarantee that you'll find work. And who gets what part can be very subjective. The 20 minutes or so that I saw showed that aspect very well. My kids and I were glued. They both took dance (12 years and 9 years) and although they had no aspirations of making careers out of it, they have friends who are now on that track. We'll be tuning in again.


I watched the whole thing. Too much drama and too little dance for me.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I'm watching the Atlanta auditions on my lunch break, and I am BLOWN AWAY by how wonderful these dancers are!! And props to SYTYCD for showing just great performer after great performer, instead of making fun of people or showcasing false drama, like so many other reality tv shows.

Also, I need to learn the wobble...


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah the wobble was a fun moment in the show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah the wobble was a fun moment in the show.


Is it Vegas week tonight?


----------



## Cuechick

It is not on tonight, it is only Wednesdays now...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> It is not on tonight, it is only Wednesdays now...


So I discovered.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the schedule. With only one show a week, we're not going to see the first performance show for another month.

May 24 (8PM to 10PM) : Dallas and New York City Auditions
May 30 (8PM to 10PM) : Los Angeles Auditions
June 6 (8PM to 10PM) : Atlanta Auditions
June 13 (8PM to 10PM) : Salt Lake City Auditions
June 20 (8PM to 10PM) : Las Vegas Callbacks
June 27 (8PM to 10PM) : Top 20 Revealed And Perform In Their Own Specialties
July 11 (8PM to 10PM) : First Performance Show

Once the series is down to the Top 10, each finalist will be joined by a SO YOU THINK YOU CAN DANCE All-Star dancer.

Guest judges: Debbie Allen, Lil’ C, Tyce Diorio, Jesse Tyler Ferguson and Adam Shankman


----------



## geoffthomas

Thanks for the schedule, Gertie.
Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Cuechick

And Breaking Pointe's regular night is Thursday, I think... the first one was on a Friday?  Luckily I have it and SYTYCD set to record for the season. I find more and more I prefer to watch shows after I record them so I can speed through the commercials.


----------



## Monique

I wish they weren't pairing with all-stars, but I understand why. I have to say, so far, I'm much more excited about this crop of dancers than I was about last season.


----------



## Cuechick

In case you missed it, Alex Wong was on last night Tony's, he is in the show "Newsies"


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thayne, Evan and Jess are also in the cast. Thanks for posting that.

So, have y'all heard about Benji coming out of the closet? Not a real big surprise.


----------



## 13500

Thanks for all of the updates. 

Good for Benji!


----------



## Brownskins

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thayne, Evan and Jess are also in the cast.


Yes, I noticed them too! Ha ha ha - I don't watch the Tony's but our family does watch SYTYCD (as well as Idol - the only 2 reality shows we watch when we get a chance).

Unlike Idol though where we hardly see the finalists after the show has ended, SYTYCD alumni pop up everywhere, talk shows, movies, award shows, Broadway shows, dance shows, and it is fun to spot them unexpectedly. Good for them, and hopefully they save as much as they can since this profession is much like professional sports, where your prime value is directly related to your health. And health is never a permanent thing. If they transition to choreography or instruction, they can have a longer career.


----------



## Cuechick

Apparently Benji struggled with coming out because of his religious up bringing... here is where he talked about it:
http://mormonstories.org/350-352-dance-champion-benji-schwimmer/

....and yes, good for him. I can not imagine the burden of living a lie, life is tough enough as is!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> Apparently Benji struggled with coming out because of his religious up bringing... here is where he talked about it:
> http://mormonstories.org/350-352-dance-champion-benji-schwimmer/
> 
> ....and yes, good for him. I can not imagine the burden of living a lie, life is tough enough as is!


He's always been very devout.


----------



## geoffthomas

Alternate life-styles are difficult when those in your support system do not approve.


----------



## Nana Malone

I'm excited about the new season.  I just know better than to pick a favorite now because they almost never make it through.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Alternate life-styles are difficult when those in your support system do not approve.


I've been listening to Benji's interview and I really have to admire the man and his struggles to stay within his church.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Finally got to watch last night. Lots of very strong dancers. I was happy to see so many ballroom dancers.

Saw Teddy Tenholm for just a flash, so he did make it to Vegas.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I'm watching right now. As y'all have said, lots of great dancers, which is so exciting for the season! (Even the praying mantis guy turned out to be cool.)

But am I the only one who is starting to get tired of Nigel's dirty old man comments? It makes me not like him as much. Like, it's one thing to compliment a talented, beautiful dancer, and another to reduce her to a sexual object.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I'm watching right now. As y'all have said, lots of great dancers, which is so exciting for the season! (Even the praying mantis guy turned out to be cool.)
> 
> But am I the only one who is starting to get tired of Nigel's dirty old man comments? It makes me not like him as much. Like, it's one thing to compliment a talented, beautiful dancer, and another to reduce her to a sexual object.


So many people complained about Nigel's comments, he toned down for a while. Now I see he's back to it.

Yes, praying mantis guy was very talented.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

HOLY CRAP THE FEMALE CRUMPER!!!!


----------



## Monique

So many pleasant surprises last night. Shaping up to be a great season.

Kristan, I'm right there with you. I'm cringing at every sexual comment from Nigel. He really needs to stop skeeving me out. It's the one sour note in an otherwise wonderful show. PS - I just love Adam Shankman. He always makes me laugh.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Glad I'm not the only one.

And yes, I love Shankman. He and Lil C are always such a pleasure when they're on the judging panel.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> HOLY CRAP THE FEMALE CRUMPER!!!!


She was surprisingly good in choreo, too.

Word is they're going heavier on hip-hop and ballroom dancers this year. That doesn't mean they'll make top 20/18. Just that they got through Vegas.


----------



## geoffthomas

A. I completely agree about the female krumper - wow.
B. I think most of us are tired of Nigel's "dirty old man" thing.  I am afraid that he might actually mean it - that would be too bad - don't want a return to the "casting couch" era.

Just sayin.....


----------



## 13500

I think Adam Shankman cries as much as I do...I love him for that.   **she says, dabbing her eyes, while remembering the sweet and talented guy from the Peacemakers.**


----------



## geoffthomas

Good entertainment.


----------



## Brownskins

Based on previous seasons, some make it to top 20 without having the benefit of a full feature, but based on those they have highlighted this year, the following stand out in my opinion (purple - women):

Best of SLC featured auditions - *Whitney Carson  * (chacha), *Lindsay Arnold * (ballroom), *Gene Lonardo* (mantis) and *Dareian Kujawa * (contemporary). Some of the male ballroom dancers were also good but they weren't highlighted so didn't catch their names)
Best of ATL featured auditions - *Joshua Alexander * (contemporary), *Glitch Spencer * (dragon house hiphop), *George Lawrence II * (contemporary), *Courtney Kirby  * (contemporary), *Audrey Case  * (fart girl), *Janelle Issis  * (belly dancer)
Best of LA featured auditions - *Alexa Anderson  * (contemporary), *Eliana Girard  * (pole dancer), *Megan Branch  * (contemporary), *Cole Horibe * (martial artist), *Stephen Jacobson * (ballet)
Best of NY/Dallas auditions - *Amelia Lowe  * (B&W film girl), *Leo Reyes * (contemporary), *Chehon* (contemporary/ballet), *Bree Hafen  * (contemporary), *Daniel Baker* (ballet), *Jarrell Rochelle * (contemporary)

Stand-outs as well were the female krumper, the exorcist, the other dragon house dancers, and Asher Walker (all for personality and entertainment - not sure for well-roundedness).

Looks to be a fierce season ahead! Let's see who makes it to the top 20!


----------



## Nana Malone

I loved the female krumper from wed night.  What a surprise!  And the kid who did the green body paint.  He was outstanding.  I don't think he needed the added "flair"


----------



## Cuechick

Next week looks to be heart wrenching...! I just love this show. 

I am also loving "Breaking Pointe" so, so good!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Brownskins said:


> Based on previous seasons, some make it to top 20 without having the benefit of a full feature, but based on those they have highlighted this year, the following stand out in my opinion (purple - women):


Wow, you have been paying serious attention, Brownskins. I'll have to re-read this post next week before the show. Thanks!

Cuechick, I love Breaking Pointe, too. Interesting to see the social dynamics and the competitive undercurrent. If a dancer is lucky enough to get hired with a company, they've only got 10, maybe 15 years. Every season and every role matters. Most of them have been training since they were toddlers.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Finally got to watch an episode live and my eyes are stinging with tears!!! So many beautiful dancers... I'm really, really happy about a certain someone getting through so far, although I kind of doubt he'll make the final cut due to versatility issues. But hey, I'll happily eat my words.

4 small notes:

- Nigel was in check, old-man-comment-wise, and that made me really happy. He has valuable insights when he's not being a sketchball.

- Tyce still irks me, even though I respect him.

- Seeing the injuries -- especially replayed over and over -- was actually really awful. I wish they wouldn't do that!

- No matter how talented the dancer, I can't root for a bad attitude. Glad to see those ones go.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Finally got to watch an episode live and my eyes are stinging with tears!!! So many beautiful dancers... I'm really, really happy about a certain someone getting through so far, although I kind of doubt he'll make the final cut due to versatility issues. But hey, I'll happily eat my words.





Spoiler



Cyrus? I have to wonder why he was allowed to dance for his life after the cha-cha and Aubrey wasn't.





> - Seeing the injuries -- especially replayed over and over -- was actually really awful. I wish they wouldn't do that!


I jumped every time they showed those injuries. Scary.

Okay, here's the top 30.



Spoiler



Jasmine Mason, Alexa Anderson, Amelia Lowe, Witney Carson, Tiffany Maher, Audrey Case.
Kaitlynn Edgar, Megan Branch, Janelle Isis, Lindsay Arnold, Eliana Girard, Abigail Ruz.
Amber Jackson, Rebecca Hart, Katie Muth.

Joshua Alexander, Daniel Baker, Matthew Kazmierczak.
George Lawrence II, Will Thomas, Danny Kermidas, Chehon Wespi-Tschopp, Cole Horible, Cyrus "Glitch" Spencer.
Nick Bloxsom-Carter, Blake Zelesnikar, Zack Everhart, Brandon Mitchell, Daniel Gaymon, William Harris


----------



## Brownskins

Brownskins said:


> Based on previous seasons, some make it to top 20 without having the benefit of a full feature, but based on those they have highlighted this year, the following stand out in my opinion (purple - women):
> 
> Best of SLC featured auditions - *Whitney Carson  * (chacha), *Lindsay Arnold * (ballroom), *Gene Lonardo* (mantis) and *Dareian Kujawa * (contemporary). Some of the male ballroom dancers were also good but they weren't highlighted so didn't catch their names)
> Best of ATL featured auditions - *Joshua Alexander * (contemporary), *Glitch Spencer * (dragon house hiphop), *George Lawrence II * (contemporary), *Courtney Kirby   * (contemporary), *Audrey Case  * (fart girl), *Janelle Issis  * (belly dancer)
> Best of LA featured auditions - *Alexa Anderson  * (contemporary), *Eliana Girard  * (pole dancer), *Megan Branch  * (contemporary), *Cole Horibe * (martial artist), *Stephen Jacobson  * (ballet)
> Best of NY/Dallas auditions - *Amelia Lowe  * (B&W film girl), *Leo Reyes  * (contemporary), *Chehon* (contemporary/ballet), *Bree Hafen  * (contemporary), *Daniel Baker* (ballet), *Jarrell Rochelle  * (contemporary)


Okay, as expected, new faces were added to the mix. See Gertie's list for the top 30 (except for Dareian Kujawa - I thought I saw him at the final line-up on stage - did he get cut? He is the barechested one whom Nigel made that inappropriate comment to). From my initial impressions above, looks like six/seven are out (so 66.67% are left standing). I wouldn't be surprised if the ones remaining in my list (except maybe Lindsay since 2 "best friends" will always be separated and both her and Whitney are ballroom/Utah girls) will make it to top 20, with 6 or 7 of the newly highlighted dancers added to the mix. Again its a reality show, so dramatic backstories and conflict during rehearsals (hence,several minutes on Glitch and Alexa) will have to be highlighted to keep the human element in the show. I like the fact that it's only one show a week. Great job, Nigel. This decision may end up keeping the show on for a couple more seasons.


----------



## Brownskins

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I'm really, really happy about a certain someone getting through so far, although I kind of doubt he'll make the final cut due to versatility issues.


Assuming you only got to "know" this someone in the course of the show to-date, I would think you are referring to Glitch, him being a "he" and being the only one least versatile and trained from among the "featured" ones left behind. The producers did well in creating his storyline - its keeps the show true to its genre, and not just as a talent show. He does have tons of personality and potential, not unlike the "WGWG"s in Idol, and I'm pretty sure he will make it to the top 20.


----------



## geoffthomas

I thought it was interesting that Mary Murphy stated that they were going for "interest" rather than talent this year.
Actually I thought they often had done that.
But I do agree that they are definitely doing it this year.


----------



## Cuechick

Glitch has a lot of heart... by that I mean, he has not given up despite his limitations. He is clearly amazing in his own specialty and just that fact that one of his friends failed miserably and one did not even try makes it all the more impressive. I hope he makes the top 20.

I do agree that I thought they should have let Aubrey dance for her life, esp after the Mia Michaels comment. I think she got a little over confident after that... 

They did not show much of the "pole" dancer but I am glad to see she is still in it... to me she was the most impressive that we saw in the audition process.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Yep, Cyrus/Glitch. I just don't know if I think he can/should make it to the Top 20... Like, I ADORE him, and he has the best attitude, but he can't hack the other styles. Worse than Hawk, from what I could see last night.

Now, if SYTYCD wants to invest in some crash courses for Cyrus/Glitch... then yay! But otherwise, it's really not fair to his partner, and it won't be fun to watch, no matter how much we love him.

I agree that Aubrey (the punk ballerina) got overconfident after the Mia Michaels comment. I felt bad for her when she started crying and mentioned not being able to find work, though...

I am loving the belly dancer and have been very impressed with her versatility. Also the 2 blonde ballroom dancers who are friends (Whitney and Ashley, I think).

I'm purposely avoiding Gertie's list, lol. I don't mind it being there, but I'm not going to look!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

That's why I put spoiler tags on it.   

When I look at Cyrus/Glitch, all I can think of is Cedric. Jesus, a very talented dancer, got cut because Cedric got the likeability/sympathy vote. Great in his style, but otherwise awful. That was Season 3.

But he does have a great attitude and props for sticking it out.

Definitely looking forward to this season.


----------



## Cuechick

I don't know, I have been pretty impressed in how well he has picked up these dances with just a few hours (or less) of practice... with NO TRAINING! I really think he might do pretty well with more time to work on the dances... if he does not make it, I really hope he goes and takes classes and comes back again...

Though, I am not a fan of those ear bob stretchers... ick!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie-
Yeah, but spoiler tags don't work in email, which is where I read the majority of KB stuff. (Seriously, I don't mind spoilers in general, but in this case for some reason I don't want to know. )

Cuechick-
Oh, I agree completely, which is why if SYTYCD wanted to give him some crash courses, I think it'd be great. But yeah, totally don't get the ear stretchers, ever.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

tkkenyon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that he couldn't do the ballroom choreography and bowed out.


Ditto, but the way that he did it was so respectful and dignified. Very admirable, and a HUGE contrast to the way the some other dancers left or were dismissed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just a heads up that my next post will contain spoilers about the air dates and format of the show for those of you who don't want to look. There will be spoiler tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

This is from a forum post based on an article by Buddy TV.



Spoiler



I came to a conclusion that they will be doing both double elimination and a top 6 finale this year, according to the schedule that FOX gave them.

"In the case of So You Think You Can Dance, for example, the show will be off-the-air (or in repeats) on the evenings of Wednesday, August 1 and Wednesday, August 8. The dancing competition will resume on Wednesday, August 15, when the top 16 dancers will perform.

The later scheduling also means that So You Think You Can Dance will have to move to Tuesdays for its final two episodes. The semi-finals will air on Tuesday, September 11 at 8pm, while the So You Think You Can Dance season 9 finale will air on Tuesday, September 18 at 8pm." http://www.buddytv.com/articles/so-you-thi...es-f-46144.aspx

Which would mean:

June 27th - Meet the top 20
July 4th - OFF
July 11th - Top 20 perform
July 18th - Top 20 perform (2 voted off)
July 25th - Top 18 perform (2 voted off)
August 1st - OFF
August 8th - OFF
August 15th - Top 16 perform (2 voted off)
August 22nd - Top 14 perform (2 voted off)?
August 29th - Top 12 perform (2 voted off)?
September 5th - Top 10 perform (2 voted off)?
September 11th (Tuesday) - Top 8 perform (2 voted off)?
September 18th - FINALE (Top 6 performance and results on the same show)?

Unless they do a double elimination after Top 14 for example (which would allow them to move on from Top 14 to Top 10 and the All Stars already), it looks like the final performance show and results will be on the same show... Ugh I'm worried that all of this is going to hurt SYTYCD ratings. sad.gif


----------



## Brownskins

Brownskins said:


> Based on previous seasons, some make it to top 20 without having the benefit of a full feature, but based on those they have highlighted this year, the following stand out in my opinion (purple - women):
> 
> Best of SLC featured auditions - *Whitney Carson* (chacha), *Lindsay Arnold* (ballroom), Gene Lonardo (mantis) and *Dareian Kujawa* (contemporary).
> Best of ATL featured auditions - Joshua Alexander (contemporary), *Glitch Spencer * (dragon house hiphop), *George Lawrence II * (contemporary), Courtney Kirby (contemporary), *Audrey Case  * (fart girl), *Janelle Issis * (belly dancer)
> Best of LA featured auditions - *Alexa Anderson* (contemporary), *Eliana Girard *  (pole dancer), Megan Branch (contemporary), *Cole Horibe * (martial artist), Stephen Jacobson (ballet)
> Best of NY/Dallas auditions - *Amelia Lowe*  (B&W film girl), Leo Reyes (contemporary), *Chehon* (contemporary/ballet), Bree Hafen (contemporary), *Daniel Baker* (ballet), Jarrell Rochelle (contemporary)


Here's is my latest bet for Top 20 (see quoted update) - 65% (13) of the ones I originally thought stood out during auditions. I won't be able to watch the actual show, but will be viewing the replays later. Wednesdays is just not a good day for the family...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I know who the Top 20 are, but I'm not going to post them. i just have one thing to say (nothing to do with who's in the Top 20) with spoiler tags, but all in caps.


Spoiler



MIA'S BACK!!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I'm loving this Top 20 show so far, with ONE huge exception:

DEAR SET/LIGHTING/COSTUME DESIGNERS: STOP MATCHING THE BACKGROUND TO THE CLOTHES!!! IT MAKES THE DANCING SO MUCH HARDER TO SEE!!!!!!!! AAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

*mumbles expletives*

Thank god these dancers are so beautiful and graceful. Helps keep me calm...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Omigod. That baseball number. I... just... died...

Before that, I thought Stacey Tooki's dance was going to be the highlight of the night.

Boy was I wrong.

I'm... I just feel so changed by that.


----------



## geoffthomas

A nice top20.
Not sure I agree that it is the best ever, but it certainly is a good set of dancers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I'm loving this Top 20 show so far, with ONE huge exception:
> 
> DEAR SET/LIGHTING/COSTUME DESIGNERS: STOP MATCHING THE BACKGROUND TO THE CLOTHES!!! IT MAKES THE DANCING SO MUCH HARDER TO SEE!!!!!!!! AAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!
> 
> *mumbles expletives*
> 
> Thank god these dancers are so beautiful and graceful. Helps keep me calm...


Yes, especially Travis' number where the light kept shining through the door and blinding us. It had to be even worse in the audience.



Kristan Hoffman said:


> Omigod. That baseball number. I... just... died...
> 
> Before that, I thought Stacey Tooki's dance was going to be the highlight of the night.
> 
> Boy was I wrong.
> 
> I'm... I just feel so changed by that.


Zooey was so right about Stacey's routine. It felt lighter than air. And yes, that baseball number was pure genius. And the ballet dancers and the ten guys and everything else. I am absolutely stoked for this season and thrilled at the judges choices.

Obviously, I would rather have seen Feliciano than Cyrus, but Cyrus may bring something new to the competition.

Watching Lyndsey and Whitney dance together, I have to say Lyndsey is the better dancer and Nick did not show to best advantage dancing with them.

Too bad about Janelle. She might have stood out against Audrey and Tiffany who ended up looking like sisters.

I guess now we have to skip a week. Bummer.


----------



## Brownskins

Saw the replays. Can't say I was impressed by the choreography - it seemed like the dancers are capable of and can be challenged to do fresh, intricate and thoughtful concepts. This episode, in my opinion, paled in comparison to previous years' top 20 shows, and is also a step back from the excellent audition episodes so far this year. Hopefully, it can be blamed to the editing, lighting, time constraint and the rush of the choreography, and is not indicative of how the rest of the season will pan out. They really need to bring in fresh choreographers since this is an excellent top 20.

Stand out routines were Travis' top 10 girls and the baseball routine. Stacey's routine and the ballet routine to me were just okay. The rest... let's put it this way - it's like dejavu.

Some of the new faces we saw at Vegas were given names and added to the top 20 to complete the diverse cast of Season 9 - Tiffany, Amber, Janaya, Will, Matthew, Nick, Brandon.

The rest of the audition stand-outs I thought would make it, did. Dareian did make it (I was right), contrary to some spoilers mentioned. And I was wrong, they chose to keep both ballroom girls (very good decision since Lindsay really danced well her routine!)

Based on what they've shown so far, the dancers that show star quality (_not necessarily well-roundedness, so one bad routine could kick them out_), in my opinion, are Amelia, Glitch, Eliana and Chehon. *But usually, the more versatile ones with a lot of personality end up making it and a lot of this top 20 appear to adapt well with each genre.*


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I echo a lot of y'all's thoughts, Gertie and Brownskins.

Right now the Top 20 is mostly just a blur of talent to me. (The identical costumes and styling in the last 3 routines did not help.) I'm really looking forward to the coming weeks, where they'll distinguish themselves and certain "stars" will emerge to the forefront.


----------



## Brownskins

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Top 20 is mostly just a blur of talent... identical costumes and styling


Yup true. They tend to do that during group numbers though - so if for example, they wear shades and caps, I can't really tell one from the other.

Don't you feel the "walk of nerves" and disclosure of the who's in and who's out came across a little too contrived? I think the compressed format is causing them to do a couple of retakes, and as such, there is a manufactured taste that it leaves behind... I'm with you, future "live" dancing and commentary will eventually bring out real talent. [fingers crossed]


----------



## Cuechick

I think there a few stand outs for me and overall I think it is a great top 20... though I did not see that much of him, I thought the last guy to get cut, should have made it... but I know it must be so hard to narrow it down... 

Loved all the dances, the baseball and Travis were my fav... good to see Mia back but was not knocked out by hers. Looks like she has been spending too much time at the Plastic Surgeon, yikes!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Actually it looked to me like maybe she was wearing a wig, which led me to wonder if she had been seeking cancer treatment, which might explain her long absence...

Agreed about her piece not being her best (although it was visually entertaining) and about Feliciano (the last guy to go down the Green Mile with Cyrus) probably deserving a spot. I really hope he'll come back.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Well, it was an interesting night. I love Zooey Deschanal, but not as a judge. Her sugary compliments became meaningless after a while. Now, as a former ballet student (8 grueling years, 4 of them in point shoes & more performances than I want to remember), I thought the trio did a great job and I loved the choreography. The guys are as good as Alex Wong was, but there are 2 or 3 of them this year which makes for great competition. I really like Cyrus, but am not sure he belongs there. How is he going to handle cha-cha, or disco? I know he'll give it his best, but??...

Over all, it'll be a good year. It's too early for me to say if this is the best year ever, but there are some really strong dancers and yes, I loved the baseball number. I also want to see new and different choreographers to keep things fresh!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Actually it looked to me like maybe she was wearing a wig, which led me to wonder if she had been seeking cancer treatment, which might explain her long absence...


When Mia practically shaved her head, everyone thought she had cancer but she denied it. She said she was leaving sytycd because she wanted to try other things.



> Agreed about her piece not being her best (although it was visually entertaining) and about Feliciano (the last guy to go down the Green Mile with Cyrus) probably deserving a spot. I really hope he'll come back.


They certainly went for personality over talent. Just hope Cyrus doesn't turn out to be another Cedric.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> They certainly went for personality over talent. Just hope Cyrus doesn't turn out to be another Cedric.


Well if he does, they won't have any trouble deciding who to cut first.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Denying it doesn't necessarily make it untrue. But I respect Mia's privacy if she would rather not share with the world.

Wow, I don't even remember Cedric...

That's the one thing I dislike about SYTYCD. I don't think there's a solution -- and maybe it's just me and my bad memory -- but I have such a hard time remembering most of the dancers from a season anymore. Only 1-3 stick out from each year (and not necessarily the winners).

For some reason, though, Danny, Neal and Sabra from Season 3 have been unforgettable to me. Ditto Joshua, Katee, and Twitch from Season 4.


----------



## geoffthomas

There is nothing wrong with remembering favorites who had stand-out performances.

For instance I love: The Door routine by Mia Michaels
July 23, 2008 Dancers: "Twitch" Boss and Katee Shean Season: 4 Song: "Mercy" by Duffy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> There is nothing wrong with remembering favorites who had stand-out performances.
> 
> For instance I love: The Door routine by Mia Michaels
> July 23, 2008 Dancers: "Twitch" Boss and Katee Shean Season: 4 Song: "Mercy" by Duffy


Some really standout performances from S-4. Katua's _No Air_ and Marksie's _Bleeding Love_. Markney's _The Garden_, Joshua and Twitch's Trepak.


----------



## Meemo

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> They certainly went for personality over talent. Just hope Cyrus doesn't turn out to be another Cedric.


I've only seen the last 3 seasons, but he could be another Russell. The amount of body/muscle control required for what he does is mind-boggling to me. If he can translate that to other genres, it'll be amazing to watch.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> I've only seen the last 3 seasons, but he could be another Russell. The amount of body/muscle control required for what he does is mind-boggling to me. If he can translate that to other genres, it'll be amazing to watch.


The difference is Russell showed a lot of talent in all the choreo rounds and Cyrus struggled. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## Brownskins

Listening to/reading all of y'alls commentary on Glitch/Russel/Cedric is exactly the reason why Nigel keeps these dancers in the finals. I think Dominic, Hok and Ryan (the bboy, not the ballroom guy) in the past also provided the same "human interest from a good ol' street boy" and "growth arc" angle and provided more of the "reality show" component to the series. I mentioned this before, but this is the same element that has propelled the "white guys with guitars" to win several seasons of Idol in a row. The type of followers and supporters they rally are similar - those who root for *heart/authenticity/relatability *  over talent/perfection/refinement.

Examples: Benjie vs. Travis, Sabra vs. Danny, Joshua vs. Katee, Russel vs. Jakob, Kris vs. Adam (Idol), Phil vs. Jessica (Idol), Taylor vs. Katherine (Idol)

It is the same with every political election though, at the end of the day, those whom you feel best represents you and will speak for you, will win, and not necessarily the smartest or most educated.

I like this thread, and I like y'all.


----------



## prairiesky

Where can I see a replay of this last episode?  All of our local channels were covering the Waldo Canyon fire in Colo. Springs so we just didn't get it.  I live 40 miles from C.S.  It seems as if all of Colorado is tinder just waiting for a spark.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

"heart/authenticity/relatability over talent/perfection/refinement"

I prefer both. ;P

(Half kidding.)

@prairiesky-
You can watch past episodes on fox.com/dance, BUT you have to wait 8 days after the airdate.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brownskins said:


> Examples: Benjie vs. Travis, Sabra vs. Danny, Joshua vs. Katee, Russel vs. Jakob, Kris vs. Adam (Idol), Phil vs. Jessica (Idol), Taylor vs. Katherine (Idol)


Benjie shot out of the box from the first dance and there was no catching him up. Travis, wonderful dancer that he is, did not start to show his versatility until after the top 8 and it was too late. I well remember the last "dance for your life" that he did. It was the first time his mother was in the audience. He pulled that one out of his soul.

The judges pushed Sabra hard and said nasty things about Danny's attitude, which, unfortunately the audience bought.

Joshua v. Katee ... I think it was more Twitch v. Katee. He should never have been in the Top 4. But then we would have missed that marvelous Trepak.

Oh, well, we'll never all agree on the judges (or America's) choices, but it is one heck of a show.


----------



## geoffthomas

If we all liked exactly the same thing, life would be so boring.
As much as I enjoyed Joshua, I thought Katee was better.
And what about Chelsea getting booted too early.
Oh sure I could drag up so more, but you are right - great entertainment.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Some really standout performances from S-4. Katua's _No Air_ and Marksie's _Bleeding Love_. Markney's _The Garden_, Joshua and Twitch's Trepak.


Bleeding love with Mark and Chelsea will always be one of my favorites. I also remember one of the first that Katy and Joshua danced to a Nappy Taps tune, about the soldier who was going off to war. Very moving.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Bleeding love with Mark and Chelsea will always be one of my favorites. I also remember one of the first that Katy and Joshua danced to a Nappy Taps tune, about the soldier who was going off to war. Very moving.


That was _No Air_. I can't hear that song without picturing Katee and Joshua dancing to it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Bleeding love with Mark and Chelsea will always be one of my favorites. I also remember one of the first that Katy and Joshua danced to a Nappy Taps tune, about the soldier who was going off to war. Very moving.


Yup, those 2 and then "Mercy" with Twitch and Katee were my faves from that year. And maybe of all time.


----------



## Brownskins

Yes, Seasons 2 and 4 were great.  

For Season 2, I remember most of the dances of Allison, Benji, Travis, Heidi, Donyelle and Ivan, including group numbers (Rama-rama bang bang and I'm Bringing S*xy Back among others). 

For Season 4, everything that Katee, Joshua and Twitch danced I can remember (even the usually forgettable Broadway and Bollywood ones).


----------



## prairiesky

Kristan, thanks for the info.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That was _No Air_. I can't hear that song without picturing Katee and Joshua dancing to it.


Thanks, Gerti. I forgot to mention my other all-time favorite, but this is from Season 3. Remember the table dance with Neil and Sabra? Absolutely stunning and powerful. Once again, I forgot the name of the song, but I know you'll remember 

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Thanks, Gerti. I forgot to mention my other all-time favorite, but this is from Season 3. Remember the table dance with Neil and Sabra? Absolutely stunning and powerful. Once again, I forgot the name of the song, but I know you'll remember
> 
> Debra


_Sweet Dreams_ choreo'd by Mandy Moore. And who can forget Kent and Neil's contemp by Travis? Neil was so strong in that and Kent is one of my all time sytycd faves.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> _Sweet Dreams_ choreo'd by Mandy Moore. And who can forget Kent and Neil's contemp by Travis? Neil was so strong in that and Kent is one of my all time sytycd faves.


Oh yes! Neil and Kent's baseball number was incredibly powerful!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, now you guys have me watching all my faves on youtube.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

As long as we're talking about old faves...

Re-stumbled across "This Woman's Work" by Ade and Melissa, and I had forgotten by how powerful, simple, and beautiful this was: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1wr42lSuo8

My fave Tyce piece, hands down.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> As long as we're talking about old faves...
> 
> Re-stumbled across "This Woman's Work" by Ade and Melissa, and I had forgotten by how powerful, simple, and beautiful this was: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1wr42lSuo8
> 
> My fave Tyce piece, hands down.


When they give Tyce free rein on the contemporary pieces, he's fabulous, and this is definitely one of his best.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> When they give Tyce free rein on the contemporary pieces, he's fabulous, and this is definitely one of his best.


His Broadway numbers drive my hubby crazy, and not in a good way. I miss the show. Can't wait for next week!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> His Broadway numbers drive my hubby crazy, and not in a good way. I miss the show. Can't wait for next week!


I'm with hubby on that one!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm with hubby on that one!


Me three!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well Ok, now that we know how we all feel about Tyce's broadway routines........


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> Well Ok, now that we know how we all feel about Tyce's broadway routines........


We can go back to praising Tyce's contemporary routines.


----------



## Cuechick

There is an interesting doc I watched on the process of getting a revival of A Chorus Line to Broadway. Tyce auditioned for it and it was interesting to see him on the other side of the fence... found it on Amazon, may be on Netflix streaming too...



Also did anyone watch the final episode of "Breaking Pointe" last night....?

I loved it up till the very last scene which seemed


Spoiler



scripted by the producers to create a cliff hanger....?


 I do hope it comes back.


----------



## Cuechick

A big gallery of photos are up on their FB page here: https://www.facebook.com/SoYouThinkYouCanDance


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Thanks for the heads-up! Those 2 group shots are my faves, along with the Facebook banner image that gives us each of their names with their faces.

The other shots are cool -- very vibrant -- but also very photoshopped.


----------



## Cuechick

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Thanks for the heads-up! Those 2 group shots are my faves, along with the Facebook banner image that gives us each of their names with their faces.
> 
> The other shots are cool -- very vibrant -- but also very photoshopped.


I did not like the back drop at all... too distracting and not a color that works with ever skin tone

Oh and did you see the Louise Brooks (black bob haircut) girl's toes in that one shot. She had six!


----------



## Cuechick

Yikes!  Also a major cankle issue...


----------



## AmberC

I love this season! Amazing, talented dancers.


----------



## Brownskins

Ha ha. The episodes are so few and far between it almost feels like it is not a competition this year.

Anywho, that opening number was *SICK* - definitely worthy of a recognition in some award show! It reminded me of The Producers (? I hope I got the title right but its the one with Matthew Broderick and the Ticonderoga pencil he he he). Christopher Scott created an AWESOME number. He also did the baseball number and the Matrix one a couple of years back. He is hit or miss, but when he hits, man, majorly awesome and out of the park.

My fave of the night was the African Jazz number. My least fave was the Jazz number in red. Funny these were numbers by the same choreographer, Sean Cheesman.

It will be hard to gauge bottom 4 since voting is individual... my guesses of bottom 4 are


Spoiler



Janaya, Nick, Amber and Brandon, with maybe Janaya and Nick leaving


.

Great evening though - and good thing is, at least, all 20 will be able to dance a second routine next week prior to leaving.


----------



## Cuechick

I am pretty sure they are sending home 4, I guess be cause of the holiday last week... 

My favorite was the Love Cats... just so fun and they both showed such great character... my least fav was the flowy ballroom number.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

George and Tiffany, Daraien and Janelle, Will and Amelia and finally, Cole and Lindsay!!! 

Yes, the opening number was absolutely wonderful and a great way to start the season. 

There is some cannon fodder this year, but not horribly so. Not one of the dances was cringeworthy. 

I don't think Amber did as good a job with the waltz as the judges thought. I felt she was kind of stiff, surprising for a contemporary dancer. Chehon seems a little muscle bound to let go. 

Cyrus and Eliana were a lot of fun to watch, and despite our earlier thoughts concerning Tyce and Broadway, I loved the choreo. 

I always love Jason's Pasos, and this one was the best since Brandon and Jeanine. Must watch again.


----------



## geoffthomas

I will state my opinions simply - it was great entertainment - no clunkers.


----------



## crebel

Wow!  What a great opening night, LOTS of talent this year.  I didn't think anyone was "bad", but my favorites were:

1.  Audrey & Matt in the Travis Wahl contemporary to the Righteous Brother's Unchained Melody. Loved, loved, loved it.

2.  Amelia and Will in the Nappy-Tab kitty cat number.

3.  Lindsay and Cole in that last dance of the night doing the paso doble.

I didn't hear the introductions of the judges.  Someone please tell me who Kenny, the third judge, is.  I thought he had great comments.


----------



## Brownskins

I didn't hear the intro of Kenny either but I know he is the director/choreographer of the High School Musical series and Newsies.  I also know he was the choreographer of Dirty Dancing and Xanadu way back in the day.  I am assuming he is promoting his Dirty Dancing remake.


----------



## crebel

Brownskins said:


> I didn't hear the intro of Kenny either but I know he is the director/choreographer of the High School Musical series and Newsies. I also know he was the choreographer of Dirty Dancing and Xanadu way back in the day. I am assuming he is promoting his Dirty Dancing remake.


Thanks, Brownskins. Those are some great credentials.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kenny Ortega was a judge last year, too.

I honestly think Lindsay is a better dancer than Whitney. When they danced with Nick in the intro, I thought she really stood out.


----------



## Meemo

Cuechick said:


> I am pretty sure they are sending home 4, I guess be cause of the holiday last week...


I'm watching now on DVR - yep, 4 leave next week.  Seems like they could've factored in the week off and given us (and two dancers) an extra week, tho.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

A day late, but I'm here! Posting my thoughts first, then gonna catch up on all of y'all's:

- Love opening group number, "Architect of the Mind" -- not emotionally compelling (other than Dareian's pirouettes) but visually mesmerizing.

- Lol you can tell from the cheers that Daniel has a lot of female fans.

- Lol at all the missteps: "This is so you… This is so you think you can dance," and then Cat Deeley almost saying Mia Michaels instead of Mary Murphy. (And I never noticed before they're both MMs.)

- Why are 4 leaving next week? Just because of the holiday break?

- <3 Whitney. (Esp. when she mouthed "I came to party.")

- Tiffany and George's beautiful movements in Sonya's choreography made me cry.

- NAPPYTABS IS PREGGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Oh the kicks in that belly… I bet they're on beat, lol.)

- Dang, maybe I'm tired, b/c NappyTabs made me cry too! As always, I love how they tell stories with their work, and Jenaya and Brandon did a pretty good job.

- Eh, the jazz piece with Daniel and Alexa was wonderfully lit and costumed (as you know, one of my pet peeves is when they get too matchy) but it was too much about stunts and the prop thing.

- Samba was a little boring, but Amber and Nick had way more chemistry than I would have expected.

- Lol at Nigel's Dance Moms reference!

- Will is ADORABLE. I can see how he might annoy other folks, but it totally works for me.

- And wow, I did not think Amelia had that in her, but she did great. They weren't kidding when they said this was an untraditional NappyTabs! (As Ortega said, a really neat mashup of styles.) It had me smiling all along.

- Eep. I love Janelle, but she was not very sharp in the African jazz piece… Dareian was great though. (And yay to Nigel for giving those pirouettes a shout-out!)

- YAY CYRUS!! He really held your own! And in a boring routine, no less… Eliana was good too. (She looks SO different with her hair styled that way.)

- Hmm, not my face Travis Wall piece. Like, Will and Aubrey danced it great, but I just didn't care… Again it seemed too focused on the prop. Loved the music choice, though. ("Unchained Melody.")

- GREAT pasa doble! I'm not sure the poison concept came through, but both Lindsay and Cole danced really strong, compelling me to watch.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> George and Tiffany, Daraien and Janelle, Will and Amelia and finally, Cole and Lindsay!!!
> 
> Yes, the opening number was absolutely wonderful and a great way to start the season.
> 
> There is some cannon fodder this year, but not horribly so. Not one of the dances was cringeworthy.
> 
> I don't think Amber did as good a job with the waltz as the judges thought. I felt she was kind of stiff, surprising for a contemporary dancer. Chehon seems a little muscle bound to let go.
> 
> Cyrus and Eliana were a lot of fun to watch, and despite our earlier thoughts concerning Tyce and Broadway, I loved the choreo.
> 
> I always love Jason's Pasos, and this one was the best since Brandon and Jeanine. Must watch again.


Yep, I agree about Amber, and Cyrus and Eliana. I actually enjoyed the choreography. I was impressed with Amelia and she didn't overly impress me before. But that girl was born for Broadway.

I think Amber could be in the bottom 3 next week. Not so sure about the others. The competition is tough this year!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

7 min and counting... 

Update #1 (8:05 PM)
- Ooo, I danced to "Beautiful People" once too!
- Aw, I just realized this opening number isn't live. And I don't think last week's was either, huh?
- Whoa, Cat needs to lay off the spray tan...
- YAY Shankman!

Update #2 (8:06 PM)
- Ooo, dance stamps! That's fabulous!
- Totally random, but Nigel's suit is excellent. Major props to whoever dressed him today.

Update #3: (8:11 PM)
- Mixed feelings about the dentist routine. Cole was EXCELLENT. Lindsay was... sometimes great, sometimes not. But she's beautiful and is always nice to watch.

Update #4: (8:14 PM)
- Dear SYTYCD stylists: I really, REALLY hope you didn't make EVERYONE look like oompa loompas. I think Amelia will be the litmus test. She seems quite content with her paleness.

Update #5: (8:20 PM)
- That. was. beautiful.

Update #6: (8:26 PM)
- Nick was invisible to me. The wardrobe and styling didn't help.
- Amber was lovely and very strong.
- Still I was kind of bored.

Update #7: (8:37 PM)
- What the...? That was a whole lot of leg and not much else.

Update #8: (8:47 PM)
- "My Girl" was such a joy! I smiled the whole way through. Janelle is great, absolutely, but I ADORE Dareian.

Update #9: (8:48 PM)
- Okay, wow, I totally disagree with the judges (for the second time tonight, since I did not care for Sonya's second piece) BUT I do think it's good that Nigel was able to give feedback to a choreographer too. I feel like that doesn't happen enough.

Update #10: (8:52 PM)
- HAHAHA I loved that. And I hope/think it might have been inspired by the Fifty Shades craze...
- Jenaya looked SO cute! Great dress and styling.
- Brandon was also excellent. They both played the characters so well.

Update #11: (9:02 PM)
- Hm. Okay. Eliana looked pretty good, and Cyrus looked... lovable.

Update #12: (9:14 PM)
- What is with these 2 poor dancers who keep getting trapped in their props?
- I agree with Shankman: beautiful but chilly. Technical but not emotional.

Update #13: (9:24 PM)
- Goodness they look young! But so dapper. Like the best dressed kids at the prom, or something.
- That was probably my favorite ballroom of the night. Very fun to watch, and well-danced. Her pirouettes were incredible!

Update #14: (9:33 PM)
- "This has no story" is not a promising way to start...
- Whitney was a pleasure to watch, as always.
- You could tell those turns at the end were tough though! They both dropped character to focus (and huff a bit).

Update #15: (9:38 PM)
- OH SNAP! I was not expecting this set of guys OR girls. Dang, I only know 1 easy drop!!!

Update #16: (9:45 PM)
- OMG I CANNOT WAIT FOR JULY 27!

Update #17: (9:55 PM)
- Lots of disclaimers, Nigel...
- That's both the girl I guessed they would save, and the girl I would have saved myself.

Update #18: (9:56 PM)
- WOW. Not the guy I expected them to save, but I like the choice!
- No goodbye montage? Kind of sad for the dancers leaving not to have a tribute...

Update #19: (9:58 PM)
- Witney doesn't have an H in it? Oops.


----------



## geoffthomas

I do like Mr. Shankman when he is in judge mode.
Amelia and her partner were great.  IMHO.
I thought maybe last week was just that they had a cute routine that worked for them.
But tonight they showed "versatility".
But all look great thus far, for me.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

To prevent spoilers from coming through email -- and to avoid spamming you guys -- I've been updating my first post with "live" reactions as I watch. If anyone is interested...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I can't watch and be at my computer at the same time so can't do live.

Based on tonight's dance, I absolutely agree with the couple they saved.

The couple they didn't save was also very obvious since they got the same criticism this week as last week.

They split two other couples and the new matchup should be very interesting.

George and Tiffany, Amelia and Will, Matt and Audrey = Power Couples. I know it's only the second week, but they are absolutely outstanding.

Yeah Cyrus fumbled a bit a couple of times, but he did better kicks and flicks than I expected and he definitely got into the character of the dance. Eliana was fabulous, of course.

Chehon(?) and Witney did an incredible Bollywood. Outstanding choreo. In fact, most of the choreo was outstanding tonight.

I'm so glad they found a way to do the group number. When this one began, I thought it might be Wade and I got really excited, but then I knew it wasn't <sigh>. Very surprised that it was a Nappy Tabs number. Very well done.

I really don't like the eliminations. I'm surprised that I kind of miss the drama. If the couple that was saved was sent home after dancing their hearts out, it would have been too sad.

*Great, great show tonight.*

Kristan, I'm so looking forward to Step Up Revolution (movie plug  ), too. I love Kathryn and I've even forgiven Twitch.  I won't go see it in the movies, but I'll watch it when Netflix or Amazon gets it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Kristan, I'm so looking forward to Step Up Revolution (movie plug  ), too. I love Kathryn and I've even forgiven Twitch.  I won't go see it in the movies, but I'll watch it when Netflix or Amazon gets it.


I LOL-ed at "movie plug"!!!

Sorry, what do you mean you've "forgiven" Twitch? (I'm almost afraid to know the answer. He's so likable in my mind!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I LOL-ed at "movie plug"!!!
> 
> Sorry, what do you mean you've "forgiven" Twitch? (I'm almost afraid to know the answer. He's so likable in my mind!)


Twitch is great in his genre, but he wasn't very versatile. His last dance with Chelsie got her eliminated Top 6 and I felt she and Mark should have been in the Top 4 instead of Twitch and Courtney. He made Top 4 because he is a very nice guy and very popular.

Did you see Twitch on Bones? I thought he was very good and should pursue an acting career. Besides, if Alison loves him, I have to love him, too.

See, that wasn't so bad.


----------



## Brownskins

Gertie your comments on Twitch/Mark/Courtney/Chelsie are spot on.

Tonight's performances... hmmmmmmmmm ... that's all I can say.  

Looking forward to next week.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I thought all of the dancers performed well last night, including Cyrus, who I think is the weakest link, although likeable, so who knows how far he'll go? If he had been in the bottom 3 last night, I think he would have been gone. I was disappointed that the 2 ballet dancers were part of the bottom 3 males. Oh well.

The choreography, for the most, part, wasn't that memorable, and based on a couple of comments, I think the judges thought so too.

Sorry, I'm not an Adam Shankman fan. I groaned when I saw him in the judges seat last night.


----------



## 13500

Just watched it last night.

Amanda and Will were the best by far this week. Best dancing and best choreography, IMHO.



Debra Purdy Kong said:


> The choreography, for the most, part, wasn't that memorable, and based on a couple of comments, I think the judges thought so too.


I agree, Debra.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Ooo, you know how I wanted the hugging and crying part? They were filming it! There's audio from Nigel and Mary Murphy, too. Via the SYTYCD Facebook page: http://po.st/hnaH8I


----------



## Brownskins

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Ooo, you know how I wanted the hugging and crying part? They were filming it! There's audio from Nigel and Mary Murphy, too. Via the SYTYCD Facebook page: http://po.st/hnaH8I


I've never been to their Facebook page... so they kinda keep a "behind the scenes" video compilation now to make up for lost air time? Interesting! Although since this past week was just hmmmmmmmmmm for me, I won't be watching those add-on videos...

Happy weekend y'all


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Ooo, you know how I wanted the hugging and crying part? They were filming it! There's audio from Nigel and Mary Murphy, too. Via the SYTYCD Facebook page: http://po.st/hnaH8I


Thanks for posting that. I think I'll keep an eye on their FB page.


----------



## geoffthomas

Me too.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I'm an hour late this week, but yay for DVR! Gonna do the same thing I did last time, which is just continue to update this post with my thoughts so that I don't bombard you guys with emails or spoilers. 

Update #1 (8:55 pm)
- Opening group number was eh.
- TWO WEEK BREAK?!?!?!? BOO. (Oh, but for the Olympics? Okay fine.)
- I <3 Christina Applegate, although she seems random as a judge.

Update #2: (9:01 pm)
- Dangit. I really like NappyTabs, and I really like both Tiffany and George, but I did not care for this piece...

Update #3: (9:10 pm)
- DUUUUDE! Brandon's in Step Up 4?! SO COOL.
- Amber was excellent!
- Brandon looked and moved great, but honestly I was distracted by his chunky black shoes...
- I'm not sure the piece was as sexy as some others we've seen.

Update #4: (9:15 pm)
- AH YES! Twitch and "Misty Blue"! That's what I wanted this to be like, and it just wasn't at that level.

Update #5: (9:26 pm)
- Eep! Probably my least favorite routine for either Janelle or Dareian so far.
- The jeans and boots are really distracting. He's a cowboy; she's an Olympic ice skater. Why?
- I adore this song, but it doesn't fit the pace of the routine for me.

Update #6: (9:29 pm)
- On a positive note, Cat looks gorgeous tonight. Very classic Hollywood with that hair and makeup.

Update #7: (9:36 pm)
- Probably my favorite one so far... but I'm still not _moved_ by any of these.
- Lindsey is really, really good...

Update #8: (9:44 pm)
- Love the style of this Mandy Moore jazz piece with Amelia and Will.
- Also the package with the 3 of them was adorable.
- Amelia's facial expressions and hair were a bit weird/distracting, though.

Update #9: (9:55 pm)
- Again, I don't think the music fits the pace of the dance.
- Also, I'm not sure they're dancing all that great... Such a shame, because I really like them. Audrey in particular.
- Ended on a high note, though!

Update #10: (9:57 pm)
- Okay, I take it back. Christina Applegate is a great judge tonight! She's been making some great observations.

Update #11: (10:03 pm)
- THIS.
- Honestly, it wasn't *as* powerful for me as some of the other similar kinds of dances we've seen in previous seasons, but it was close. The second half was perfection.
- Best of the night, and both Witney and Chehon are too beautiful.

Update #12: (10:11 pm)
- Okay, this remix of "Toxic" is AMAZEBALLS!
- The dance... I'm not sure. I liked the vibe, but I think Eliana just didn't hit it the way she needed to.
- Cyrus was great.

Update #13: (10:16 pm)
- Oops, read Gertie's email so I already know which girl gets eliminated. 
- I think it was the wrong girl to eliminate, but I suppose I should wait and see the solos.

Update #14: (10:23 pm)
- Fine. Based on solos, I can see why the girl decision went the way it did. Amber's was good, but Eliana's was better.
- Dareian had me at "Ordinary People." Frankly I think George should have gone (even though I like him). I liked Brandon's solo, but it didn't showcase why he should stay.


----------



## Casse

Watching - the new format is well different - I didn't realize the dances on the elimination night were for next weeks votes. Wonder if that will shorten the season? What I do like is that it is no longer vote for the couple but vote for the dancer


----------



## geoffthomas

I liked the Amelia routine.

but

Keon and Whitney - wow!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I liked the Amelia routine.
> 
> but
> 
> Keon and Whitney - wow!


You know, there was nothing really spectacular about that piece, although I like Stacey Tookey a lot, but the dancers made it sing. WoW is right.

What I didn't like about the Will/Amelia routine was it seemed just like the last two pieces they did, which made it boring. Well danced, of course.

Cole and Lyndsey, too. Another great routine, beautifully danced.

I agree with what Nigel said to


Spoiler



Amber


 when she was eliminated and I'm glad he said it.


Spoiler



Darian


 absolutely saved himself with that solo. Fantastic. Usually the eliminations don't get painful until at least Top 10, but I can see it's been difficult already.

Anyone got any ideas yet as to who they'd like to see win or who has a shot at winning? There are so many good dancers, I can't decide.


----------



## geoffthomas

right now I like whitney to take it all.
best boy - I love cyrus (personality) but think Chehon or maybe matt.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I have 20 min left to watch, but I agree with Geoff that Witney and Chehon are the ones to beat. There are a number of strong girls though (Lindsey and Tiffany especially) and I think Dareian and Will are both tops too.

I have been fairly underwhelmed by Matthew, honestly.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Travis is starting his own dance company with Nick Lazarini and two other guys. Oxygen will be documenting their journey on All the Right Moves starting July 31 at 9PM. That will definitely be a show worth watching.


----------



## Brownskins

Just saw the numbers last night. There is something missing this season but I can't put a finger to it. An excellent cast, but choreos leave me with, "Hmmmm that piece reminds me of..." Nothing particularly fresh or innovative.

My subjective selection of front runners at this point, with the disclaimer that with this tight of a schedule, one spectacular or disastrous number could make or break one of them - (


Spoiler



Amelia, Audrey, Tiffany, Dareian, Chehon, Will


) in no particular order.


----------



## Monique

Kristan,

I love your liveblogging and appreciate the effort you take not to spoil. I usually don't watch the show until a few days after it airs, but I love following along with your post. Keep it coming!

The odd/not working part of this season is the choreo/music. I guess they're trying to be unique with the musical selections, but the last show was a great example how a bad musical choice can ruin an otherwise decent routine.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oh yay, I'm glad someone's enjoying my ramblings! 



Monique said:


> The odd/not working part of this season is the choreo/music. I guess they're trying to be unique with the musical selections, but the last show was a great example how a bad musical choice can ruin an otherwise decent routine.


YES. If it was a problem before, I confess I didn't notice, but bad song choices became a GLARING problem for me with this most recent episode. I hope Nigel or someone has a chat with the choreographers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm watching Season 8 on Ovation. It's helping with the withdrawal.

Starting Friday, 8/17, Ovation has a new one called Chance to Dance. And don't forget Travis' show tomorrow night.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

A) I'm kind of sad the Olympics are over, but YAY for our regularly scheduled lives/programming to return! Can't wait for SYTYCD on Wed.

B) Tonight, in an act of spontaneity, my boyfriend is taking me to see Step Up 4!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> A) I'm kind of sad the Olympics are over, but YAY for our regularly scheduled lives/programming to return! Can't wait for SYTYCD on Wed.
> 
> B) Tonight, in an act of spontaneity, my boyfriend is taking me to see Step Up 4!


Movie Plug! Let us know how it is.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Verdict on Step Up 4: Needs more Moose! 

.......
.......
.......

Okay, really, it is what you expect. Weak writing/acting; amazing dancing. My fave routine is the business suit one, but the last one and the art museum ones are pretty neat too, and there are several other good ones. In fact, this movie might have had the most dancing in the whole franchise.

The first is still my fave, then the third.

Also, they just need to give Twitch his own movie already, lol. Twitch and Moose - come on, Shankman!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

You know, the only thing I will add is that I was somewhat disappointed that the story was set (and beautifully filmed) in Miami, such a vibrant city with a very distinct flavor – and yet, very little of that flavor came through. I mean, there was a bit of the car culture at the beginning, and a lot of women in bikinis, but that's about it. Because of the type of movie it is, I doubt expectations were too high, but in my mind, this was a missed opportunity for the film to set itself apart and stand out/rise above.

But I realize I'm probably thinking too much about a movie that isn't designed for that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Verdict on Step Up 4: Needs more Moose!
> 
> .......
> .......
> .......
> 
> Okay, really, it is what you expect. Weak writing/acting; amazing dancing. My fave routine is the business suit one, but the last one and the art museum ones are pretty neat too, and there are several other good ones. In fact, this movie might have had the most dancing in the whole franchise.
> 
> The first is still my fave, then the third.
> 
> Also, they just need to give Twitch his own movie already, lol. Twitch and Moose - come on, Shankman!


"The most dancing" sells it to me. I'll watch it when it comes out on Netflix.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

WOOHOO! Doing my usual updates-below-so-you-don't-get-spoilers-emailed-to-you thing. 

* * * * *

Update #1 (8:08 PM)
- WHOA one choreographer?? How interesting. No surprise that it's MM though.
- ZOMG OLD ROUTINES?! BEST IDEA EVER! I thought (somehow; perhaps stupidly) she had choreographed 7 new ones.
- AWWWWWWWW BABY NAPPYTABS!

Update #2 (8:15 PM)
- Sorry, I found the opening group number boring.
- Also, strangely, because it's been a while since we saw these dancers, I had trouble remembering who was whom! (With a few exceptions.) And I kept thinking I was seeing previous dancers, like Alexa (already voted off) and Ryann (blonde from last season).

Update #3 (8:16 PM)
- Oh man. Not sure how I feel about these TIMELESS routines being redone after all... No one can do this like Twitch and Katee!!!
- But dude, Cyrus's package (talking about his roomie) reminds me x 1000 how much I love him.

Update #4 (8:18 PM)
- Yeah, sorry, not as good. Not bad, but not as good.

Update #5 (8:30 PM)
- I wish the set/lighting/costume folks wouldn't try to recreate things so identically...
- I'm getting this weird angry vibe from George and Tiffany... Like they were told to hit the steps TOO hard. It's not that it's bad or wrong, it just puts the piece in a very different tone.

Update #6 (8:42 PM)
- Beautifully danced, but it doesn't have the impact for me that it did the first time I saw it. Which begs the question: how many of these pieces are truly (as I described above) timeless, vs. momentary sparks of brilliance like the light from a firefly? (Don't get me wrong: I ADORE fireflies.)
- I do think Will and Amelia's personalities played in well with the piece.
- But yeah, still prefer the original. This was probably the top "redo" for me so far, though.

Update #7 (8:53 PM)
- Dareian. Enough said. (Pssh to the feet comments. I mean, yes, I get it, but please.)
- New fave of the night, but still not better than the original.
- It is very interesting to be able to compare, considering how we come at each new class of SYTYCD contestants with this idea that they're "the best Top 20 to date," but now we can really measure that. (Well, as much as you can measure apples vs. oranges, right?)


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh I agree that the door was best done by twitch and katie.
but.......
Cyrus brought some new nuances to the performance
and I do like Eliana - strong presentation.


----------



## geoffthomas

well I am sorry but I don't think these two were anywhere near as good as Joshua and Katie.
IMHO.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Ok, have to take a break, but will watch the second half of the show (and do commentary) later tonight or tomorrow during lunch!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Okeedoke, I'm back! The rest of my updates will now go on this post...

* * * * *

Update #8 (9:43 PM)
- Ah, see, I don't really remember this piece, so it feels different to me than the others. Fresher.
- And I think Audrey and Matthew really emotionally inhabited this. Sweet and innocent.
- Beautifully done. (And yes, Mia tearing up in the rehearsal clip probably did make it more emotional for me.)
- Oh Mary Murphy... I'm so sorry about her father.

Update #9 (9:51 PM)
- Ah, the infamous bench dance. Another one I don't remember -- or rather, didn't see the first time around, because I didn't know about SYTYCD back then. Though I *have* seen it re-performed in a later season...
- FAVE OF THE NIGHT.
- Witney was better than Chehon -- amazing -- but he was still great.
- So interesting to hear the story behind the dance!! And yes, I can see that story clearly, although I wouldn't have known the detail about the guy being gay, just that he couldn't return her love.

Update #10 (9:58 PM)
- Hah, no surprise that Cole is friends with Mark. I see a lot of similarities there. (Which I mean as a compliment.)
- Ooo crap, this is one of my faves. Gonna be hard to live up...
- COLE. IS. PERFECTION. (For this piece/role.) His acting component makes a huge difference. He's playing this a bit differently than Kapono, but it works.
- Ashley's fine -- not as good as Kayla was -- but mostly this works because Cole is SO good.
- Wow. NEW fave of the night, although only slightly over the bench, and only because of Cole.

Update #11 (10:03 PM)
- Oh hey, results!! I totally forgot this part would happen tonight. Lol.

Update #12 (10:10 PM)
- Interesting bottom group... People seem pretty heartbroken -- I wonder who for. (My guess:


Spoiler



Lindsey


.)
- Man, it's a tough choice and I don't envy the judges.

Update #13 (10:13 PM)
- Hm.


Spoiler



Amelia's


 solo showed good musicality but seemed kind of... uninspired to me.
- Love the joy on


Spoiler



Janelle's


 face as she dances, and love how she showcases her specialty. That said, not sure she's the strongest dancer / who should be saved.
- No worries,


Spoiler



Lindsey


. Best girl solo, combined with solid performances every week. You should be safe. (And man, she looks like all legs and arms in that outfit! I mean that as a compliment.)
- Sorry,


Spoiler



George's


 diaper-esque shorts are kind of distracting... But his dancing is good!
-


Spoiler



Dar.e.ian.


 WHY is this even a question?!
- Hm. Too many flail-y limbs for me,


Spoiler



Matthew


. Like


Spoiler



Amelia's


, seems a bit uninspired.
- But yeah. All very talented. Won't be an easy decision.

Update #14 (10:20 PM)
- Man. It's really a shame


Spoiler



Amelia


 won't be on tour. But I do think they made the right choice with the girls.
- No offense, I do not think


Spoiler



George


 was the one to save. (In case my commentary about


Spoiler



Dareian


 hasn't been clear, lol.) He's a better technician, maybe, but I think he doesn't offer the emotional connection and performance -- and MATURITY -- that


Spoiler



Dareian


 does.
- Ah well, so it goes. I'm not UNhappy about the choice. I just don't think it was the best one.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

Just popping by to say how happy I am to see the show's back. I really enjoyed watching the Olympics, but heck this is dance!!

Haven't seen tonight's show yet but we'll be watching a bit little later. I'll read your posts after I've seen it!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Just popping by to say how happy I am to see the show's back. I really enjoyed watching the Olympics, but heck this is dance!!


YUP!


----------



## hsuthard

Ugh, the show starts at 7pm here in Hawaii, I have GOT to get used to that! I tuned in at 8 and saw the second half. Interesting concept on the choreography, not sure if I like it, though. I appreciate the idea that in the real world, dangers need to be able to step into dances choreographed for someone else, but no one tonight (other than Cole) seemed to shine. Man, that Cole is something else!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I missed the first 20 minutes so I didn't catch on that it would be an all-Mia night right away. Mia did change up some of the choreo to fit the current dancers. I'm not sure I liked this idea. I would have loved an all-Mia night if it was new choreo. 

Cole and Lyndsey's Addiction number was very well done, but not after seeing it done so beautifully by Kayla and Kupono. I watch that one a lot. I'm thinking he has a shot at the top four at least. 

I also didn't get that it was top 14 with four eliminations. I couldn't make the connection between top 14 and top 10.

Kristan, don't forget that they always take a couple of extra dancers on the tour for backup.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Kristan, don't forget that they always take a couple of extra dancers on the tour for backup.


Oh really? Didn't know that! (Never been to see the tour.) Good to know and glad to hear it.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

I saw all 2 hours, and enjoyed the show, but it made me nostalgic for earlier seasons and wishing I could see some of the original dances again. The last two numbers were the best for me. I thought Keon and Whitney (not sure of spellings) were spectacular in the bench dance, and Cole brought a stunning twist to his character. Did you notice how often he didn't look at her at all? It was incredibly eerie, and made the concept of a strange disconnect while maintaining a grip on her especially disturbing, exactly as it was supposed to.

I also agreed with the judges' choices last night, but it was sad to see Darian go after that spectacular solo! His feet did him in, poor guy.

If they're going to continue with tributes to choregraphers, I'd love to see a whole evening of Nappy-Tabs' work. They also have some incredibly memorable pieces.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Cole brought a stunning twist to his character. Did you notice how often he didn't look at her at all? It was incredibly eerie, and made the concept of a strange disconnect while maintaining a grip on her especially disturbing, exactly as it was supposed to.


YES! I loved that. He was so totally IN the piece.



Debra Purdy Kong said:


> If they're going to continue with tributes to choregraphers, I'd love to see a whole evening of Nappy-Tabs' work. They also have some incredibly memorable pieces.


Ooo, I like this idea! (And can we bring Ellen back too? Hehe, I had forgotten how much I loved her routine with Twitch until someone mentioned it as one of their fave SYTYCD moments last night.)


----------



## 13500

Cole was amazingly cold, precise and controlling, which was fantastic. Loved him and Lindsey. It was crazy that she was in danger.

Does anyone know who this year's all-stars are?

Thanks.


----------



## Cuechick

Not at all happy Amelia went home, shocked really. I really enjoyed her...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> Cole was amazingly cold, precise and controlling, which was fantastic. Loved him and Lindsey. It was crazy that she was in danger.
> 
> Does anyone know who this year's all-stars are?
> 
> Thanks.


Joshua Allen tweeted a little hint that he might be an all-star. Not much to go on, though.

ETA: This is strictly speculation as to who will perform what with which all-star next week. I think it must be based on something, though.

Will: Cha-cha with Anya
Cole: African Jazz with Courtney
Chehon: Hip-hop with Comfort
George: Argentine Tango with Chelsie
Cyrus: Jazz with Kathryn

Witney: Broadway with Kent
Lindsay: Disco with Robert
Audrey: Hip-hop with Twitch
Tiffany: Rumba with Pasha
Eliana: Jazz with Marko


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tkkenyon said:


> Went to YouTube and watched Kayla and Kupono, and then re-watched Lyndsey and Cole.
> 
> Wow. They both were spectacular.
> 
> Kupono interped it as more sexual, lending the addition a lover/rapist quality. Cole went for the serial killer aspect of an addiction, which is a whole different ball of wax. He was almost inhuman, personifying heroin, say.
> 
> And I'd forgotten how beautiful Kayla's extensions were. Yowza. But I think Lyndsey more than held her own in the acting dept.
> 
> The choreography was changed quite a bit, maybe 25%.
> 
> That's an amazing piece, and it was fascinating to see 2 different couples play it.
> 
> TK Kenyon


I had to follow your lead and watch them both again. You're spot on the diff between Cole and Kupono. Like Nigel said, Cole was chilling, almost inhuman. He had Lindsey in his serial killer clutches. Kupono had complete control over Kayla with her addiction to him. Beautifully played by both couples. But Kayla is one of my all time favorite female dancers.

I absolutely loved Kayla in the Mia piece she did with Jeanine. Excuse me. I have to go watch that now. Maybe four or five times, and then back to Addiction, followed by Brandon and Jeanine's Paso and then maybe Cole and Lindsey's Paso.


----------



## 13500

Thanks, Margaret!


----------



## Brownskins

I just saw the August 15 show...

 Not a good move to remake fairly recent choreography!  This doesn't help the show at all.  To start off, this season has been very weak in creative and innovative choreography.  Season to-date, I've felt like they needed fresh talent in the choreography department - a lot of the dances seemed like 'rehash-es' of old routines, leaving the viewers with a generic after-taste, such that a day or two after, none could not remember what the dances were.

Coupled with the season's abreviated timeline, this just lends to the case that this show isn't able to eclipse or surpass its previous popularity.  Which is unfair, since the show isn't lacking in talented dancers and good reality TV material.

Then comes a "tribute" to a very much alive/rosy-cheeked Mia - are they suffering from some kind of choreographers' strike that they have to do replays?  

Anyway, these are just observations.  I think there still is a lot of undiscovered dance talent and it is fun to see the dancers get evolve and get trained further.  This show still has a lot of potential.  They just need new choreographers - and hopefully bring the same excitement that the now "seasoned" choreographers brought to the table when they were new to the show (think Wade/Wade's wife, Mia, Sonja, Stacey, Travis, Nappy Tabs, and many others when they were first introduced as choreographers).  

And by the way, sad to see good talent go - Amelia and Dareian, even Matt.  Hopefully, the all-stars will infuse new ideas to the forthcoming dances, and collaborate with the choreo folks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tkkenyon said:


> I wonder if Cole was actually personifying *YouTube *addiction?
> 
> 
> 
> TK Kenyon


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Aww, I'll be at a fantasy football draft tonight, so in all likelihood I won't be watching the new ep until tomorrow. Yay for DVR, though!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Stand out routine of the night, hands down, Alex and Eliana. Second, Will and Kathryn's Bollywood. 

Every time I see Cyrus come up, I hope it's for the last time. Then he dances his heart out and I thoroughly enjoy his performance.

Very pleased with the all-stars as well, although disappointed that Pasha wasn't on. Maybe next week.


----------



## 13500

The all-stars really brought a much-needed spark to this season. I even liked the disco tonight!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

OH YEAH! I totally forgot the All-Stars were joining last night! Even more yay!

Alright, watching now on my lunch break, see updates below...

* * * * *

Update #1
- Fun opening Broadway-ish piece! I love when they're not all same-samey, in terms of moves and costumes/roles.
- But hey, is that TYCE dancing?! (Does not help my impression of his enormous ego... I will assume someone was injured.)

Update #2
- LOL what the eff is Tiffany wearing in this introduction-of-the-dancers segment?? I pray that's for a routine.

Update #3
- Oh good, it WAS because someone was injured. You are forgiven, Tyce.
- Oh hey, it's Natalie Portman's husband. Right?

Update #4
- Yay Brandon!
- Lord that costume is hideous... Poor Tiffany.
- Not sure she looks that great in the disco either. Her moves seem kind of... stunted.
- Some neat stunts/tricks, though.

Update #5
- Hm, I didn't watch Season 1 (didn't know about SYTYCD until Season 3) so Nick is not a familiar face for me.
- Ooo, Travis choreographing FOR Witney. Cool!
- I really liked it once they got away from the mic.

Update #6
- Cat needs to lay off the spray tan....
- Cole & Anya is maybe one of the oddest pairings I could imagine, but for that reason, a very interesting one.
- LOOK AT COLE SMILE! God, he's like a whole different person. He's totally rocking this! And it's so different from his usual. I loooooove seeing another side to him.
- (He kind of looks like Alexander Wong with his hair slicked like that. Although I am also watching from halfway across the room...)
- The only thing I did not like about this was that their costumes don't seem to fit together. Like, not that they don't match, but that they don't GO together. Hers seems sexy (slutty?) clubby, whereas he is more casual chic. {shrug} But whatevs.

Update #7
- Lol: "Apparently my shadow's a dude?"
- Lindsey is so good!
- I only vaguely remember Jacob, but he matched her well.

Update #8
- YAY KATHRYN!
- PS: I forgot to mention this after I saw Step Up 4, but i actually thought the main guy's best friend was better looking than the main guy. Not important, just noting.
- Kathryn is so great it's hard to pay attention to Will... but he's holding up decently, and acting the part well.

Update #9
- Oh man, Travis for Cyrus. This could be... something.
- Jamie is really making this work.
- Bless the man, he tries so hard and has the best attitude. Not the best extensions, but whatevs. (Amazing abs, that's for sure.)

Update #10
- Okay, I'm sorry, I just have to confess: I am in tears right now, from all the wonderful and kind things they've said to/about Cyrus. (Although in fairness it started with Nigel and Kathryn, when he was thanking her for coming home, and she was thanking him for the show changing her life.) And then to see the complete and utter shock, gratitude, amazement on Cyrus's face... it's beautiful and humbling.

Update #11
- Aw yay, Lauren. 
- Hehe, rehearsal package with Dave Scott was amusing.
- Chehon's doing pretty good with this!
- I really like the "softer" hip hop choreography here.
- I dislike whatever they've done to Chehon's hair.

Update #12
- Okay, just from the preview-shot-before-commercials, I love George and Allison's costumes!
- And wow, Allison looks more and more beautiful every time she's on the show. Although she also looks really skinny...
- HAHA George gives great eyebrow.
- But, um, I'm not loving this routine...

Update #13
- Ooo, okay, I've heard this one (Eliana and Alex) is fabulous. Can't wait!
- Do not understand the tree and do not like the reddish lighting, but that was lovely!
- Fave was the last 10 or so seconds, those very small but impactful movements/moments, and then he turns her to the back, and then they collapse onto each other. Wow!
- YES, as Nigel said: "Maturity in movement."

Update #14
- Yay Twitch!! The other star of Step Up 4, hahaha.
- Haha, I love this concept! Great song and acting. (Twitch is REALLY selling this.)
- VERY fun.

Update #15
- WHAAAAT?!


Spoiler



Witney


 is in the bottom two?? That's shocking to me.
- I feel like


Spoiler



Audrey


 must suspect she's not going to be saved. That's my suspicion, too.
- The boys are less shocking to me -- and


Spoiler



George


 seems to have seen the writing on the wall. I know which one I'd save --


Spoiler



Chehon


 -- but I think the judges will go the other way.

Update #16
- Solos = Nigel's way of filling the 2 hrs now that we're in that awkward phase where there's too much show to fit within 1 hour, but not quite enough to use the whole 2. 
-


Spoiler



Witney


's solo is certainly commanding of attention! Not sure how much it showcases her dance talent, though. it feels a bit slow...
- Heh, love the irony of


Spoiler



Audrey


's song choice ("And I'm Telling You I'm Not Going"). Not sure she "danced for her life" that successfully either, though. :/
-


Spoiler



Chehon


 had me worried with that slow/empty start, but he really picked it up. Nice edge to his costume/music/movements, too.
- Ugh, with the undie/diaper outfit again. At least it's not white this time. And MAN


Spoiler



George


 is such a beautiful dancer!
- Based on solos only, I'd save both boys and let both girls go. But of course that's not how this works.

Update #17
- Ooo, the stage background looks quite cool with the stripey/tree-y texture. Too matchy to the costumes, but oh well.
- I did like Benjamin's piece, even if I'm not sure I really got it.

Update #18
- Yup, knew it. No surprise with the girls.
- Oh yay! I'm glad I was wrong about the boys.
- Hard to see two such sweethearts go, but I'm happy with the top 8.


----------



## geoffthomas

I liked Cole.
And for the girls whitney and Lindsey from this show.
I did not like the bollywood at all - when it is very good it is neat and otherwise it is merely energetic.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I was checking Fox to see what eps they posted since it's been way more than a month since the show started. They have up to The Top 20 Perform which is in two parts.


----------



## Brownskins

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Stand out routine of the night, hands down, Alex and Eliana. Second, Will and Kathryn's Bollywood.
> Very pleased with the all-stars as well.





Brownskins said:


> Hopefully, the all-stars will infuse new ideas to the forthcoming dances, and collaborate with the choreo folks.


FINALLY, a great evening of creative dancing. The all-stars did bring fervor and the "X factor" to the numbers, as I had hoped. It has become obvious that it is the dancers who are the real "stars" cause even the simplest choreography can turn out "memorable" if executed in excellence.

I agree with Gertie on the top 2 routines of the night. My third favorite would be the Spencer's jazz routine with Jacob and Lindsay. George/Aubrey could have gone home before Dareian/Amelia, but they are lucky enough to be on tour. Hopefully the latter 2 will be the "alternates" who will be brought along during the tour.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tkkenyon said:


> My 8 yr old son insisted on getting tickets for the tour, even to the point of making them part of his Xmas present. How funny!
> 
> He likes SYTYCD but adamantly refuses to take dance lessons. I think he likes the pretty girls in the very small, sparkly costumes. He doesn't know WHY he likes them. He just does.
> 
> And I'll bet my future Daughter In Law is going to be blond.
> 
> TK


And she'd better be able to Samba!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

We're on vacation right now, but I was able to catch most of the show. Missed the first two dances. Really enjoyed the last two numbers. Not surprised by the judge's choices for elimination, but disappointed to see George go. He was one of my favorites.

I keep having to remind myself that this is a "vote for your favorite" competition, not a "vote for the best dancer competition. Cyrus must have a huge following. I like him but he's not anywhere near the calibre of other dancers in the different genres.

Is it just me, or does this season seem to be flying along? Can't believe the finale is almost here. I'd like to see Eliana in the finale with Whitney perhaps, but was surprised she was in the bottom last week.

I'm finding it hard to predict viewers' votes when it comes to the women.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> We're on vacation right now, but I was able to catch most of the show. Missed the first two dances. Really enjoyed the last two numbers. Not surprised by the judge's choices for elimination, but disappointed to see George go. He was one of my favorites.
> 
> I keep having to remind myself that this is a "vote for your favorite" competition, not a "vote for the best dancer competition. Cyrus must have a huge following. I like him but he's not anywhere near the calibre of other dancers in the different genres.
> 
> Is it just me, or does this season seem to be flying along? Can't believe the finale is almost here. I'd like to see Eliana in the finale with Whitney perhaps, but was surprised she was in the bottom last week.
> 
> I'm finding it hard to predict viewers' votes when it comes to the women.


It's definitely flying along. I guess it's just three more weeks to go. <sigh>


----------



## Meemo

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It's definitely flying along. I guess it's just three more weeks to go. <sigh>


Well, there are only half as many shows this season to start with, plus it's been pre-empted a couple of times, and when it has, they've eliminated 4 instead of two. Frankly I think that's totally bogus - they knew the All-Star game was coming, they knew the Olympics were coming, but the dancers and the viewers get penalized. It feels like a lack of support from the network.

Was sad to see George and Audrey go this week, but I'm going to be sad to see almost all of them leave. If I were voting (I haven't yet) I'd be voting for Eliana for sure (she and Alex were just...wow), not sure which guy - Cyrus is my favorite, frankly, even though yes, I know he's definitely not the best dancer. Maybe Cole for his combination of ability and entertainment.

On a related note, has anyone watched "All the Right Moves"? I watched the first episodes and enjoyed it - quite a few familiar faces - probably even more for long-time SYT watchers (I've only seen seasons 6, 7 & 8, and watched 6 & 7 on Ovation this past year).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> Well, there are only half as many shows this season to start with, plus it's been pre-empted a couple of times, and when it has, they've eliminated 4 instead of two. Frankly I think that's totally bogus - they knew the All-Star game was coming, they knew the Olympics were coming, but the dancers and the viewers get penalized. It feels like a lack of support from the network.


It's definitely a lack of support from the network. The handwriting was on the wall when they axed the results show.



> Was sad to see George and Audrey go this week, but I'm going to be sad to see almost all of them leave. If I were voting (I haven't yet) I'd be voting for Eliana for sure (she and Alex were just...wow), not sure which guy - Cyrus is my favorite, frankly, even though yes, I know he's definitely not the best dancer. Maybe Cole for his combination of ability and entertainment.


Yes, Eliana for sure. I really like Cole a lot, but then I also like Chehon and Will, and Cyrus just has the "it" factor.



> On a related note, has anyone watched "All the Right Moves"? I watched the first episodes and enjoyed it - quite a few familiar faces - probably even more for long-time SYT watchers (I've only seen seasons 6, 7 & 8, and watched 6 & 7 on Ovation this past year).


No, I'll have to see if it's on Netflix or Hulu Plus.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Based on the lack of support from the network, I'm now wondering if the show will even last beyond season 10, assuming there will even be a season 10? Our Canadian version was axed pretty much the day after the winner was announced last year, which was terrible. The calibre of dancing was just as high. Mia Michaels, Mary Murphy and many others were there as guest judges and choregraphers. The results show was only ever a half-hour, and still it wasn't enough for the networks. I can't remember what the ratings were, but it was pretty much the only live show on.

And just one more comment about Cyrus. I like him, I really do. True, he has the "it" factor, but if he wins I think I'll feel a little let down  because quality and diversity of dance skills are as important to me as popularity. Though I have to say that Cyrus is improving a lot and I sure admire him for what must be stepping so far out of his comfort zone that he must be reeling at times.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I completely agree with both your paragraphs, Debra.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'll be absolutely devastated if they shut down sytycd. There are some other good dance shows, but this one is far and away the best.

Debra, I used to catch the CA version on youtube sometimes and the quality of the dancing was very high. I often wish they had Tre Armstrong choreo'ing the disco on the US show.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'll be absolutely devastated if they shut down sytycd. There are some other good dance shows, but this one is far and away the best.
> 
> Debra, I used to catch the CA version on youtube sometimes and the quality of the dancing was very high. I often wish they had Tre Armstrong choreo'ing the disco on the US show.


Yes, Tre Armstrong was fantastic! For those who don't know, she's known as an "urban" dancer. I'm sure she can do it all: hip-hop, plus all the gritty street dancing you can think of. There was another wonderful choreographer named Sabrina (can't remember her last name) who'se style is similiar to Stacy Tooki and Mandy Moore whose work would do well on this show. Sean Cheeseman is from Canada, as is Stacy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Yes, Tre Armstrong was fantastic! For those who don't know, she's known as an "urban" dancer. I'm sure she can do it all: hip-hop, plus all the gritty street dancing you can think of. There was another wonderful choreographer named Sabrina (can't remember her last name) who'se style is similiar to Stacy Tooki and Mandy Moore whose work would do well on this show. Sean Cheeseman is from Canada, as is Stacy.


Yes, two great imports from CA.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I cannot believe I forgot it was Wednesday and I missed Cole and Alison. I missed 45 minutes of the show.

When I saw the bottom four, it was pretty easy to predict who was going home. Surprised that the judges still had control.

If


Spoiler



Cyrus


doesn't go home next week, that means either


Spoiler



Chehon or Cole


 won't be in the finale and that will be very upsetting. I really shouldn't invest so much of myself in this show.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Missed the show tonight b/c I had a book club meeting, but I'll catch up tomorrow (with usual updates) at lunch. In the meantime, my mom told me (not knowing I hadn't watched) which guy got kicked off, and I was surprised and disappointed. But then again, we're down to a bunch of really great candidates, so I guess it's gonna be tough losses from here on out.


----------



## ceciliagray

I was so bummed by this elimination even though I wouldn't have wanted it to go the other way. Especially the men's elimination after such an emotional, sweet routine. Ahhhhhh! (Er...guess I shouldn't invest myself so much, either....)


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah I think it is going well.
Really terrific dancers.
And the "pros" add a higher degree of performance.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just watched Cole and Alison on youtube. She is such a stunning dancer. She was wonderful in Season 2, but she has gotten stronger and more mature, until now, it's hard to keep my eyes off her. But Cole did hold his own and did an outstanding job with the choreo. I hope Chehon dances with Alison next week.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

ROFL at "Voldemort twins."

Spoilers don't get hidden in emails, so I know which girl was eliminated too. (That's okay! No worries!) I'm a bit surprised and disappointed, but again, at this point, EVERYONE who gets eliminated is quite good, so I guess there's nothing to be done about it.

Btw, my mom was under the impression that next week the winners will be revealed. Do y'all know if this is correct? If so, seems like we barely had any SYTYCD this summer at all.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

No, the finale is in two weeks.  Nigel said that the Judges do not get to vote the next two weeks, the viewers will pick the winner.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Ah okay, thanks for the info!

Catching up on last night's ep over lunch now. Will do updates below as usual. I anticipate fewer comments than usual, since there's less dancing.

* * * * *

Update #1
- Hm, I liked that opening dance.
- And oh hey, Modern Family guy is back!

Update #2
- Oh, preemptive solos? Interesting.
- Tiffany's dancing was beautiful, but I hate the costume, and I'm not sure about the choreography.
- Also, side note, but it always kind of jars me when these dancers switch to "sexay" mode for the "SO YOU THINK YOU CAN DANCE, DANCE, DANCE" part at the end of the solos.

Update #3
- Hey costume/set/lighting designers, you know what would be great? If I could actually SEE Twitch and Witney's movements. Black on black is NOT a win.
- What little I COULD see was great. Witney's sass is fantastic!

Update #4
- Will's solo was good. Does he seem particularly emotional/tired to anyone else, though?
- On the flip side of my Tiffany comment, I also don't understand when dancers don't do ANYTHING during that "So you think you can dance, dance, dance" part.

Update #5
- HOLY.
- SONYA, COLE, AND ALISON WIN THE NIGHT. THE SEASON. EVERYTHING.

Update #6
- I really like Lindsey's solo! She manages to make ballroom interesting to me. Haven't really felt that way since the Japanese girl in... season 4?

Update #7
- God, Eliana is good. Anyone else think she might take this whole thing?

Update #8
- Oh man. Maybe I'm just a sucker, but Chehon's package (about his family) totally got me.
- And oh yeah, his solo was good too.

Update #9
- Not bad (Lindsey and Alex) but that song is so, so overplayed... Ugh.

Update #10
- Lauren looked like Katy Perry in that green lighting!
- Great music & choreo! For once I think the set piece/prop is being used really well.
- I think Will's acting really well, too.
- This is prob my fave piece of the night other than Cole and Alison.

Update #11
- Nigel: "I don't think you're going to feel down tonight though, Will. That was a really good job." < How very ironic and unfunny.

Update #12
- Aww, Witney's dad is so cute!
- Hm. I don't think Witney's solo was as strong as Lindsey's.

Update #13
- Aww, poor Young Cole!
- My mom was saying he could probably serve a Bruce Lee type role in movies. Sure, why not?

Update #14
- Melanie!
- What a fun piece! And Cyrus is doing really good in it! (Not sure if that's him picking things up well, or Mandy choreographing smartly for him. Either way, kudos.)
- Oy, but Melanie still has the affliction that pretty much everyone in her season was struck with: Open Mouth Face Pulling Syndrome. 

Update #15
- Eliana's solo was subtle and lovely.

Update #16
- I'm not really *into* tango in the way that some people are, and Anya and Chehon didn't change my mind, but I did like all the different emotional notes/tones that the piece hit.

Update #17
- Cyrus's love for his parents... Yeah, I'm crying right now. (They did good.)
- Maybe I wouldn't be upset if Cyrus won... Is he the best dancer, technically speaking? No. But is he extremely talented, and does he embody the spirit and passion of dance? Absolutely.

Update #18
- Wow, amazing partnering and lines from both Tiffany and Ade.
- AWW Tiffany is so cute with her bashfulness and embarrassment at the standing ovation.
- ROFL Modern Family guy! "That was amaaaazing. Those lifts were insaaaane."

Update #19
- The 2 safe boys seemed really, really shocked - like they thought they were the UNsafe ones. (Which is probably a legitimate thought.)
- Ugh I cannot even imagine what it would be like to be either one of the girls up there. I mean, I guess it had to happen at some point, but still. BFFs = bittersweet.
- Gah, it *kills* me to lose this guy. But this might be my favorite Top 4 guys ever, so I don't think I was going to be happy no matter what.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

So much for not having as many comments this episode, hahaha. But yeah, I definitely think this was the best dancing we've seen all season! Such a treat!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The only reason I'd be upset if Cyrus won is that neither Cole nor Chehon will win. Honestly don't know which one of those two I like better. Chehon has the technical ability, but Cole has technical and performance. I just want to see the two of them in the finale. 

Eliana definitely for the girl's win. I don't care if it's Tiffany or Whitney with her in the finale.


----------



## Casse

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The only reason I'd be upset if Cyrus won is that neither Cole nor Chehon will win. Honestly don't know which one of those two I like better. Chehon has the technical ability, but Cole has technical and performance. I just want to see the two of them in the finale.
> 
> Eliana definitely for the girl's win. I don't care if it's Tiffany or Whitney with her in the finale.


Completely agree with Eliana - if she is not in the final it will be a complete shame - she is absolutely stunning!

I hope that Cyrus is not in the final (but have a feeling he will be) - he is amazing in his style but the others guys are so far beyond him that IMO their technical ability and years of training should be rewarded.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I saw the show late Wed. night but I've been so busy haven't been able to respond. A good night of dance, for the most part, and it's great to see Alex Wong dancing again, and I agree with Gertie about Alison. She's better than ever.

I think we have a dark horse here, folks, in Tiffany. This was the first week I really sat up, took notice of her, and went wow! So, we have a ballet dancer, a ballroom dancer and a contemporary in the final 3. Very interesting. I wasn't surprised about the elimination choice mainly because Nigel and Mary are showing a clear bias toward Whitney, in my opinion. In fact, her routine onn Wed. was one of her weakest and they raved about it. Really? Come on.

Sorry to see Will go, but again not surprised. So, my top two favorites for the finale are Eliana and Chehon, who absolutely have to dance together!!! Chehon gives me goosebumps whenever I see his dance, especially his solos. If he doesn't win, I think he'll find a job pretty fast. Didn't the Ballet Boys already offer him a position?

I can understand why the judges did most of the eliminations up to now. They probably want to make sure that the dancers with real star potential and diverse talent are in the finale. If Cyrus had ever been in the bottom, would they have let him go? I fear that Cole or Chehon will lose out to his popularity. And I really don't like Nigel's defensiveness of the judges' decision to put him in the top 20 in the first place, which I heard a few episodes back. That decision has created the situation we have: a great charismatic kid with an immense talent in his genre but not in others. The few steps he performed in the jazz routine were so basic it was really lame.

Audiences might not always get it right, but neither do the judges, in my opinion.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I saw the show late Wed. night but I've been so busy haven't been able to respond. A good night of dance, for the most part, and it's great to see Alex Wong dancing again, and I agree with Gertie about Alison. She's better than ever.
> 
> I think we have a dark horse here, folks, in Tiffany. This was the first week I really sat up, took notice of her, and went wow! So, we have a ballet dancer, a ballroom dancer and a contemporary in the final 3. Very interesting. I wasn't surprised about the elimination choice mainly because Nigel and Mary are showing a clear bias toward Whitney, in my opinion. In fact, her routine onn Wed. was one of her weakest and they raved about it. Really? Come on.


Go back and watch Tiffany's first dance with George. She was unbelievable.

I agree with you about Whitney. Lindsey was definitely the better dancer. The Top 20 intro when they danced together really showed the difference.



> Sorry to see Will go, but again not surprised. So, my top two favorites for the finale are Eliana and Chehon, who absolutely have to dance together!!! Chehon gives me goosebumps whenever I see his dance, especially his solos. If he doesn't win, I think he'll find a job pretty fast. Didn't the Ballet Boys already offer him a position?


Totally agree with you about Eliana and Chehon. They've got to dance together.



> I can understand why the judges did most of the eliminations up to now. They probably want to make sure that the dancers with real star potential and diverse talent are in the finale. If Cyrus had ever been in the bottom, would they have let him go? I fear that Cole or Chehon will lose out to his popularity. And I really don't like Nigel's defensiveness of the judges' decision to put him in the top 20 in the first place, which I heard a few episodes back. That decision has created the situation we have: a great charismatic kid with an immense talent in his genre but not in others. The few steps he performed in the jazz routine were so basic it was really lame.
> 
> Audiences might not always get it right, but neither do the judges, in my opinion.


He's this season's Cyrus. Disappointing that he's keeping much more deserving dancers from having their shot at the top prize.


----------



## geoffthomas

This was a strong group of competitors.
I agree about the two who have the most talent.
I am not sure that the "public" is going to agree.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

First NFL game of the season tonight, so I'll be catching up on SYTYCD tomorrow via DVR, but you and my Twitter friends have got me totally stoked. Sounds like an amazing night!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I voted for Benji!!

I knew from the moment Nigel critiqued


Spoiler



Cole's


 first dance he was going to be eliminated.

Another great Mia number, and Tyce is definitely tops in doing those emotional pieces. Chehon and Kathryn were superb.

If we can't have


Spoiler



Chehon and Cole


 dancing together, at least we'll see


Spoiler



Eliana and Chehon


.

So it's Tuesday next week for performance and I guess they're giving us a results show on Wednesday. Has Nigel said anything about being renewed for next year?


----------



## geoffthomas

I am in complete agreement with the upset if SYTYCD is cancelled.
It is bad enough that they have abbreviated the format.

Not happy with the two going home, but then there are not selections that I would have been happy with - looking for a six-way tie.
Not going to happen.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Okay, catching up now!! Updates will appear below...

Oh, unfortunately I saw which guy was eliminated already. (Really wish the spoiler tags worked in email. Ah well.) But it's all gravy. 

UPDATE #1
- Again, costume/light/set folks: BLACK ON BLACK DOES NOT WORK! ARGH.
- I kinda like the song, even though it's lyrically inane.
- Eh. Opening number was interesting but not engaging, if that makes any sense.

UPDATE #2
- What the eff was Cyrus doing during the opening introductions?? Posing?
- What a great top 3 girls!!

UPDATE #3
- AWW I love Jean Marc!!
- What a fun, cute routine!  Both Tiffany and Benji were great.

UPDATE #4
- I was pretty wary of Witney's solo to start, but I think she showed some good dancing in the middle. Beginning and end were more about sex, unfortunately...
- Still, a unique concept, which I can appreciate.

UPDATE #5
- HAH Cole's goofy dancing in the rehearsals looks a lot like my boyfriend's dancing.
- Hm. Not sure Cole's style of movement is serving this piece that well.
- And for the first time ever, I don't really buy his acting. :/
- Distracting strobe light in the background is distracting. And evil. Grr.

UPDATE #6
- Wow, Christina's comment "We'll see you next week" is rather ... unfortunately ironic.

UPDATE #7
- Aw man. Chehon's mommy is making me cry...
- Interesting how Chehon's solos are always kind of ... "dark" and hard-hitting.
- The quality of his movement is so stunning.

UPDATE #8
- Not sure about all the work with her sitting on the mailbox...
- But I like the story concept, and man, Eliana and Twitch are both just so fun to watch!

UPDATE #9
- Aw man. Tiffany's sister is making me cry too!
- Holy crudola, Tiffany! What amazing technique in her solo.
- (Even if I do hate her costume.)

UPDATE #10
- Oh Tyce, what a concept...
- GAH Chehon's expressions in rehearsals. And his commentary. Oh crap, I have chills ALREADY.
- Okay there's a bit more crawling than I'd like..
- Picking up a bit... (No pun intended, although I like the bit where Kathryn grabs the suitcase with her feet!)
- Hm. That wasn't as powerful as I expected. There were powerful MOMENTS, but overall I thought the choreo could have been more... narrative.
- I do really, really appreciate how subtle and subdued Chehon's makeup and costumes are.

UPDATE #11
- Haha, was there a bit of kissing up from Nigel to FOX there?

UPDATE #12
- Omg how adorable is Cole's mom?!
- D*mn. Cole's solo is the bomb. So much drama, yet without sacrificing dance.

UPDATE #13
- Marko!! Aww, Marko. 
- HAHAHAHA "Just because I'm an 18 yr old from Utah doesn't mean I want to get married."
- It's not too flashy or anything, but I think this is actually my favorite piece of the night so far. Great choreo, clear story/concept, and well-performed.

UPDATE #14
- OH YEAH, COMFORT! Saw on Twitter that she was going to be on the show but then forgot today. Omg I loooove Comfort!

UPDATE #15
- Mmm, love the song choice.
- Ooo, love the dancing too. So many subtle details.
- Based on solos, I'd say Eliana and Tiffany belong in the final.

UPDATE #16
- BWAHAHA I love Cyrus's t-shirt. "How much dub could dubstep step if dubstep could dub step?"
- GREAT OPENING. GREAT LIGHTING. GREAT CONTRAST BETWEEN COSTUMES AND BACKGROUND. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!
- Dang Comfort is killing it!
- LOOK AT HOW MUCH FUN CYRUS IS HAVING!!!! Awww.
- I seriously enjoyed that so much I'm rewinding it to watch again RIGHT NOW.
- Loooove the paired hand movement section.
- Also, it's so amazing that they conveyed this whole story WITHOUT telling us in the rehearsal package what it would be!
- That and Marko/Witney are DEF the faves of the night.

UPDATE #17
- ROFL at Christina Applegate's judging commentary tonight.
--- "What's the dance equivalent of... dancing the phonebook? The YMCA!"
--- "That was carved out for you like the David was carved out for... David, I guess."

UPDATE #18
- WHOA Cat Deeley, I don't know how I feel about that political comment. ("And he doesn't need to bring out the First Lady for a speech.")

UPDATE #19
- Whoa, nice zinger from Mary Murphy! "Cyrus was definitely in his COMFORT zone." BADUMBUM!

UPDATE #20
- Mixed feelings on this Witney/Chehon ballroom...
- I think it's that the partnering doesn't look smooth on Chehon's part.
- But then again, they've had a LOT to learn/dance this week! (Good for us, tough for them.)
- Witney looks like a goddess though. 

UPDATE #21
- Interesting (and lovely) music choice.
- Man, the passion in Cyrus's eyes...
- Honestly, I'm beginning to think he's going to win this.

UPDATE #22
- UUUUGGGGHHHH with the black on black. Maybe they're doing this to spite me.
- Lovely piece, though! Go Mia Michaels!
- Eliana is fab as always, and this was a much better showing for Cole!

UPDATE #23
- Omg how adorable are Cyrus and Tiffany?!
- I predict them, Eliana and Chehon in the finals next week, and that is A-OK by me.

UPDATE #24
- I feel good about this final 4. And you know what? I don't even think I'll be upset if/when Cyrus wins. He is not the most diversely talented, no, but he IS talented, and lovable, and passionate, and HUMBLE*. I'm okay with those qualities being named "favorite" / "best."

*


Spoiler



From their expressions, I really think both Cole AND Cyrus thought they were not going to make it. They each thought the other was moving on.


----------



## geoffthomas

What really disturbs me this season is that while we are watching some very good dancing/choreo, and sometimes goofs, what we are seeing has nothing to do with who is going home - because that was decided by last weeks voting.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

geoffthomas said:


> What really disturbs me this season is that while we are watching some very good dancing/choreo, and sometimes goofs, what we are seeing has nothing to do with who is going home - because that was decided by last weeks voting.


Interesting. I don't mind it because it means I get to see more dancing from folks, even if they're going home at the end of the night.

(Also I just like not having to commit to 2 nights a week, but I'm personally trying to watch less and less TV, so that's probably just me.)

However, except for last night's ep, I'm not sure your statement is completely correct. Because the judges were still saving folks based on the new dancing they saw, right?


----------



## Meemo

Kristan Hoffman said:


> UPDATE #2
> - What the eff was Cyrus doing during the opening introductions?? Posing?
> - What a great top 3 girls!!


My daughter caught what I didn't - the guys were doing each other's styles - I think Cyrus was doing ballet? I did (finally) catch that their names all started with C - and they each did that C-thing with their hands a few times.

Anyone else catch the Amazon commercial with the glimpses of the new Kindles? At least I think it was on SYT - I didn't really watch anything else last night (I know it aired during the football game as well).


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Meemo said:


> My daughter caught what I didn't - the guys were doing each other's styles - I think Cyrus was doing ballet? I did (finally) catch that their names all started with C - and they each did that C-thing with their hands a few times.


OH haha interesting. I may have to go back and see if I can pick that up. Good catch by your daughter!



Meemo said:


> Anyone else catch the Amazon commercial with the glimpses of the new Kindles? At least I think it was on SYT - I didn't really watch anything else last night (I know it aired during the football game as well).


No, I missed it! I'm pretty good at auto-tuning out commercials, haha.


----------



## prairiesky

Ah, nuts!  I hate it when the best dancers get cut.  I think Cyrus is a sweetie and fabulous in his style, but Cole is just beautiful to watch.  I do agree with the girl's choice, though I loved Witney too.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just rewatched the intros, and your daughter is totally right! Hahaha, it's funnier now that I know what to look for. Chehon doing Cole's karate-inspired moves, Cyrus doing "ballet" stances (poorly, lol), and Cole doing Cyrus's ... what is Cyrus's style called again? Brain fart!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Just rewatched the intros, and your daughter is totally right! Hahaha, it's funnier now that I know what to look for. Chehon doing Cole's karate-inspired moves, Cyrus doing "ballet" stances (poorly, lol), and Cole doing Cyrus's ... what is Cyrus's style called again? Brain fart!


Animation.


----------



## Brownskins

Saw parts of the show last night.  Cyrus making it to the finale is exactly what the producers were hoping for - makes the show more about heart and distinguishes it from just another talent show.  I really think the back stories, the practice clips and dancing their hearts out on the stage will determine who the top 2 will be. 

Chehon's back story on his adoption and his adoptive parents will have to be threshed out further for him to match Cyrus' relatability to the masses.  Cyrus has the edge over Chehon as far as being America's favorite male SYT dancer.

Tiffany's back story on how she and her sister worked hard to get to where she is now (and not just that she is extremely talented and that dancing is a breeze) will have to be expounded.  She really is the dark horse this season.  Eliana has the edge as far as presence is concerned.  "Favorite dancer" will be a toss up between the 2 - they are both humble and unassuming and that makes it easy for people to vote for them.

Here's hoping ballet's impression of superiority over all other dance forms will not work against Chehon and Eliana.  Can't wait to see a superb ballet number in the finale from these 2.

Hoping as well that Wade will choreograph one of his eccentric pieces for the top 4.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brownskins said:


> Hoping as well that Wade will choreograph one of his eccentric pieces for the top 4.


Just thinking about Wade this morning. I really miss his choreo. At least Mia is back.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

A great night of dance, and Kudos to the guest dancers. I never saw anyone dance from a wheelchair before. Really creative!

So, I'm really happy that Eliana and Chehon and Tiffany are in the finale, and you all know how I feel about Cyrus (great guy, awesome style, but not anywhere near the calibre of the others in diversity, but I give him A+ for effort). When it comes to voters, I have a feeling that Cyrus could just stand there and tap his toe and he'd still get the votes. So, I'm predicting him to win for the men. 

Tiffany and Eliana will be a much closer decision, I think, and both girls are great. It might come down to the quality of numbers they are given. For example, a stunning contemporary number might give an edge to the dancer from one who's doing a two-step, though there have been exceptions and I'm sure everyone will dance at least 3 numbers, so who knows?

If I had a vote, which we don't in Canada, it's still Eliana and Chehon for me! Good to see Jean Marc Genereaux again. He was the driving force behind the Canadian version and basically had Nigel's role, although he did drone on and on with his comments and tried to be clever, which often failed spectacularly. Anyhow, I can't wait for the finale, but I'm sad that it will be over soon while other reality competitions go on and on and on....America must have a lot of talent. Just sayin'.....


----------



## geoffthomas

I do agree that Cheon should be the male winner.
And I am torn - Eliana is (I think) the better dancer, Tiffany is the more atractive. (Yes they are both amazing dancers and both very attractive young ladies).  I mean that Tiffany "looks" better while dancing but Eliana "does" it a little better.  IMHO.  
But the public will probably vote for who they "like" the most.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I do agree that Cheon should be the male winner.
> And I am torn - Eliana is (I think) the better dancer, Tiffany is the more atractive. (Yes they are both amazing dancers and both very attractive young ladies). I mean that Tiffany "looks" better while dancing but Eliana "does" it a little better. IMHO.
> But the public will probably vote for who they "like" the most.


At least it's a guy and a gal this time. I always felt the top four should all walk away with some money.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Why Top 4, out of curiosity? I've always thought the Top Guy and Top Girl should both be considered winners -- Season 4 with Joshua and Katee convinced me of that.

I'm finally watching live tonight, yay!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

EEEE FINALE STARTS NOW!! Live updates will follow below. 

* * * * *

UPDATE #1 (8:01p)
- Oh LORD what have they done to Cat Deeley? Hate the droopy hair, hate the makeup, hate the dress.
- Gee, haha, I wonder if they'll be doing the paso doble. 
- Okay, the hair/makeup look better from farther away. And the dress is fine from the waist up...

UPDATE #2 (8:02p)
- Wait, this ISN'T THE FINALE? ... Whoops.

UPDATE #3 (8:03p)
- Yay, Rob Marshall! He's an alum of my alma mater.
- Heee, I love that this is a paso doble with a twist. 
- Also love that Cyrus is so hyped up about it!

UPDATE #4 (8:06p)
- Hm. Cyrus wasn't very fluid, but his movements were STRONG. I liked it!
- Eliana was fantastic.

UPDATE #5 (8:09p)
- WHOA, Will grew a lot of hair.

UPDATE #6 (8:16p)
- Aww... Tiffany's comments about Sonya are so sweet.
- And Tiffany is just so lovely!
- Ugly @$$ costumes, but interesting choreography. It's definitely showing off Tiffany's lines and skills. It's like a celebration of her.

UPDATE #7 (8:17p)
- Mary Murphy, aren't we a little bit past trying to psych the contestants out and make them thing you're going to say something negative?

UPDATE #8 (8:18p)
- Oh. Wow. You guys wanted Eliana and Chehon, and BOY are we gonna get them. It's like a classic ballet company took over SYTYCD, at least based on those costumes...

UPDATE #9 (8:25p)
- I love that they explained how TOUGH classical ballet is!
- God they are such beautiful dancers. (Even in frouffy costumes.)
- I literally applauded alone in my living room after that!!! (And ballet often bores me.)
- Wait, what did no one notice? I genuinely didn't notice!! 

UPDATE #10 (8:27p)
- Lol hey, was that dig on Will necessary??

UPDATE #11 (8:36p)
- Aww, Cyrus is so cute in these packages! I totally wish he were my buddy in real life. (Except I'd probably crush on him, which would be dangerous since I'm in a committed relationship. )
- Thank you for some normal costumes!
- There's kind of a lot going on with the choreography... but it's telling the story fairly well.

UPDATE #12 (8:44p)
- HAAAAAATE TIffany's hair in this. But loooove the costumes and concept. Go, Tyce! (Not something I usually say. )
- The boys are getting a lot more differentiation than the girls...
- Still, this is a fun celebration of each of them, and the group of them. 

UPDATE #13 (8:50p)
- Haha, how did I miss "Google you up" the first time?
- Love that Eliana gives Cyrus props for drawing attention to her.
- Yeah, I bet that dancing with someone of Alex's caliber would raise any dancer to a new level.
- Very, very *beautiful* solo. But honestly a bit boring...

UPDATE #14 (8:53p)
- This is lovely, and Allison and Chehon are a well-matched pair, but...
- Is it just me or does it seem to be made up of a bunch of pieces of other dances? I don't mean literally copied, but just... very reminiscent.

UPDATE #15 (9:02p)
- I would have preferred a story with this piece. Without that, it just feels gratuitous...
- But okay, d#mn, Eliana's move at the end there was incredible.
- Lol oh yeah, creepy old geezer Nigel WOULD give this a standing O.

UPDATE #16 (9:08p)
- I love how Cyrus isn't afraid of his emotions. He lets us see them -- which is what makes us feel like we can really connect with him.
- And yeah, he's super freaking good at his style (animation! ).

UPDATE #17 (9:12p)
- Interesting... I didn't realize that Tiffany was the only one in the Top 20 who didn't make it straight to Vegas. Love her fighter's spirit, and love the quote she lives by ("Don't let the fear of striking out keep you from playing the game").
- Solid solo. Nothing game-changing, but her spirit shines through.

UPDATE #18 (9:18p)
- Not sure I "get" this piece... but it's interesting to see the boys dance together.
- They do stand out as different, but I'm pleased to see that Cyrus doesn't look completely subpar or anything.

UPDATE #19 (9:20p)
- Wow, Nigel. Really amazing words for both of them. I love that.

UPDATE #20 (9:32p)
- Oh I'm such a sucker for men who love their mothers...
- Also, Chehon + banana was adorable, lol. Random and adorable.
- Talk about showing vulnerability. With Cyrus it seems to come naturally. With Chehon it seems like something he's learned from the show.
- Chehon wins the solos, IMO. (Although his seemed strangely shorter than the others...)

UPDATE #21 (9:37p)
- DANG there is a lot of dancing tonight!!
- Same feeling about this Eliana/Alex piece as the Allison/Chehon. It's *beautifully* danced, but kind of same-y with many of the other angsty romance pieces.

UPDATE #22 (9:45p)
- Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful choreo! I've never been captivated by a rumba like this. Sexy and sweet and elegant. Bravo!

UPDATE #23 (9:55p)
- WOOHOO! CYRUS AND TWICTCH! Two of my faves!
- Awww, Cyrus going geeky over the expert animator (from the Step Up movies!) is cool.
- Oh hey, Cyrus is smaller than I thought. He's actually my bf's size, hahaha. (That hair adds several inches though.)
- D#MN THIS IS COOL.
- For once Cyrus is the one who looks like the stronger of the pair. Yay for him.  (And not like Twitch is doing poorly or anything!)
- Siiiiiick! I just love the "[email protected]$$"-ness of these styles.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Wait, this ISN'T THE FINALE? ... Whoops.


----------



## geoffthomas

I think this show is extraordinary.
Wow...
Just Wow.


Just love Alex.
Glad to see him back.
Glad that Mary said nice words about him.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Stupid me! I've been thinking about it all day and now I've missed it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

UH-MAY-ZING show.

I think Nigel's closing comments to Cyrus, while admirably honest, were also a bit awkward. The kind of thing you say in private. But if anyone can take it in the right spirit, it's Cyrus. And that's why we all love him.

I think this is the first time I really wished all the finalists could win. (But look at me getting all greedy, haha. They finally give me 2 winners like I've always wanted, and now I want 4!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> UH-MAY-ZING show.
> 
> I think Nigel's closing comments to Cyrus, while admirably honest, were also a bit awkward. The kind of thing you say in private. But if anyone can take it in the right spirit, it's Cyrus. And that's why we all love him.
> 
> I think this is the first time I really wished all the finalists could win. (But look at me getting all greedy, haha. They finally give me 2 winners like I've always wanted, and now I want 4!)


I'll be spending tomorrow on youtube.


----------



## Cuechick

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I think Nigel's closing comments to Cyrus, while admirably honest, were also a bit awkward. The kind of thing you say in private. But if anyone can take it in the right spirit, it's Cyrus. And that's why we all love him.


I really found it annoying and can see it really backfiring on him. It makes me want to vote for Cyrus just because of it... and if I bothered to vote, then I would. I think your first conclusion, something to say in private (if at all) is true. I think it is now up to the fans and it should be left at that.

The final routine was just amazing and I think the show is always so heavily slanted toward trained dancers. To see Cyrus push himself so hard and so beyond his skill level, is a feat unto it self. He has learned and performed routines, that many who have trained for years would struggle with. No he is not as trained in as Chehon but in his own genre he is as stunning as Chehon is in his, if not more. IMO, that says it all. I do think Chehon is amazing... but I bet he could no sooner do animation then Cyrus could dance Swan Lake... That said, I would be happy if either of them won. They both seem truly humble and happy to just be there.

I do think Eliana is just in a class by herself, as was Alex, to me they are the best dancers to ever be on the show. I love watching them work together.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

All good points, Cuechick. All good points.

And piggybacking off your comments, what makes me feel better about the whole thing is that I genuinely think Chehon and Cyrus will both be happy no matter who wins. I don't think either of them ever expected to get this far, so in their minds they've already succeeded. (At least that's how they come off to me.)

I *think* the same might be true for Eliana and Tiffany, but to a much lesser degree. We already know from the packages last night that *Tiffany* never thought she'd make it this far, but I get some sense that Eliana knows she's amazing.


----------



## Cuechick

Yeah, I agree Kristan, actually I find Eliana a bit phony, she tries a little too hard to be cute and humble and it all comes off disingenuous. She knows she was a league above all the other women... and I as I already said, along with Alex, I agree with Nigel she is the best ever. So I forgive her that... if somehow she does not win, I don't think for a minute she will not feel like she was robbed. Cause she will have been!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Hm, I don't get a feeling of phoniness from Eliana. Just self-awareness. For example, I think she was quite genuine last night when she said she appreciated the attention that Cyrus brought her, but that she couldn't fully be herself and let go until she danced with Alex. Yes, at first I was offended on Cyrus's behalf, but then I thought, "How refreshing that there's a young girl with such talent who isn't in-your-face about it, but isn't going to hide it either." I would imagine that it's a tough line for her to walk.

Of course, we're all just speculating from what we see on TV anyway. ;P


----------



## Cuechick

True and I did like that interview, that was the most real she had seemed to me. I am talking more about her judging reactions, her practice dance interviews, just trying a little too hard to be humble. JMO...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just finished watching all of the dances on youtube. Surprisingly, one of my faves was Chehon and Cyrus. Nigel talks a lot about star quality and, you know what, Cyrus has it. I won't mind at all if he wins.

That pole dance was fantastic and Tiffany kept right up with Eliana even though the latter has had lots of training on the pole. Tiffany sure pulled out all the stops with every dance she did.

If you go with purely technical ability, it's Chehon and Eliana. If you want heart and soul, it's Tiffany and Cyrus. I think this is the first season when it doesn't matter to me who wins. I'm with Kristan. I want all four of them to win.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

A wonderful night of dance last night. I'm still thinking about all of the routines, and I'm totally ticked with Nigel for opening his mouth at the end of Cyrus's routine.

Cyrus worked hard, he clearly learned a great deal, pored his heart and soul into the program, and danced the best routine of his season last night, and then Nigel says straight up, (after appropriate kudos) that he's not voting for him? I cringed in my seat! I was horrified and the disappointment on Cyrus's face was totally understandable. Of all the tactless idiotic things Nigel has said over the years, this was by far the worst.

No matter what, though, all 4 have create careers ahead of them if they keep at it.


----------



## Cuechick

I watched the Cyress/Stitch routine again right after... they were so in synch when they shattered the glass it just blew me away. Love it, my favorite of the night.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

When do we get the results?


----------



## Meemo

Next Tuesday for the results.  

I've only seen a couple of the routines from last night, had to watch after my daughter texted me about them.  Can I just say that I think Eliana and Alex should get married and dance together forever and have pretty little dancing babies?  And Cyrus & Twitch - dream pairing, dream choreography.  Amazing.  Can't wait to watch the rest!

(And yes, I hope Nigel makes yet another apology to Cyrus next week - it's due him.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> When do we get the results?


I believe it's next Tuesday evening. Probably 2 hours if they follow last year's format by dancing the judges' favorite routines of the season. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> Next Tuesday for the results.
> 
> I've only seen a couple of the routines from last night, had to watch after my daughter texted me about them. Can I just say that I think Eliana and Alex should get married and dance together forever and have pretty little dancing babies? And Cyrus & Twitch - dream pairing, dream choreography. Amazing. Can't wait to watch the rest!
> 
> (And yes, I hope Nigel makes yet another apology to Cyrus next week - it's due him.


Yes. I agree about Eliana and Alex and they should have their own dance show.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am glad we all agree about wanting all four to win.
And that Nigel shouldn't have said that.

I think Cyrus out-danced Twitch.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> I am glad we all agree about wanting all four to win.
> And that Nigel shouldn't have said that.
> 
> I think Cyrus out-danced Twitch.


Yes, he did. I think Twitch looks awkward when he dances. Never really liked him all that much.


----------



## Brownskins

Just got caught up last night through youtube idolxfactor2.

That was one of the best Top 4 - the other ones that our family really enjoyed were Season 2 with Travis, Heidi, Donyelle and Benjie (cheesy but entertaining) and Season 4 (Katee, Joshua, Twitch and Courtney). Not saying the other seasons weren't good, but as far as entertainment value, even playing field, and quality of choreography (funny since I complained about this up until the Top 10 this year), these 2 seasons stood out.

Anyway, it is an even playing field. The winners deserve it, no matter who they end up to be.

Objectively, as I listened to Nigel, as far as the guys are concerned, I think he wasn't prejudiced at all - he said it plainly, both are inspirational. Cyrus could be America's favorite dancer, albeit he is his favorite person in the show (very important - since he could come back time and again as an all-star or choreographer, and he can get a LOT of work opportunities). Chehon is his favorite dancer, coming from the perspective of a former dancer. In saying these statements, he can easily rephrase them during the finale:


If Cyrus wins, he can say, I understand why you are indeed America's favorite dancer, because you chose to dream big, and you made that dream come true through hard work and a humble attitude. You are an inspiration to everyone.
If Chehon wins, he can say, apparently America can also relate to a dancer's long and tedious plight to success, cause you have become America's favorite dancer. You embody the values of hard work and patience. You are an inspiration to everyone.

Great play of words actually. I don't necessarily see it as prejudiced.

Youtube views will show that the masses like Cyrus since he represents the American dream (in a dancing format). I would think Tiffany has the same appeal as an excellent underdog who has become the dark horse of the competition.

It is hard to win reality shows based on talent alone... think Kris vs. Adam and Philip vs. Jessica. It always has to be Talent + Charm + Relatability + X Factor. It is just like voting for your favorite political candidate.

It has been a very good, short season. I hope the show gets renewed, or if not, reformatted into another dance reality show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I found idolxfactor2 on youtube myself. It's a good channel.


----------



## Casse

geoffthomas said:


> I am glad we all agree about wanting all four to win.


This is one poster that definitely does not agree. If Cyrus wins it really shouldn't be called America's Favorite "Dancer". More America's Favorite mover or personality.

I spent years in classical ballet training and know the extreme hard work and dedication that goes into ballet. Whey Eliana said it's either classic ballet or it's not she was absolutely right. And that hard work should be rewarded.

I don't see Eliana as fake at all - she truly seemed genuine about the attention that Cyrus brought to her. And happy that she could full out dance with a partner she knew could trust and not have to try to lead or cover up the mistakes.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Don't know if this will make anyone feel any better about Nigel's comments to Cyrus...

http://www.facebook.com/SoYouThinkYouCanDance/posts/151522941653653

That's a short video posted to FB of all the judges and choreographers going up to chat with the dancers after the show (like they always do).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Don't know if this will make anyone feel any better about Nigel's comments to Cyrus...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/SoYouThinkYouCanDance/posts/151522941653653
> 
> That's a short video posted to FB of all the judges and choreographers going up to chat with the dancers after the show (like they always do).


He seemed sincere, but sincere or not, I agree with him. Cyrus is headed for big things.


----------



## Not Here

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Don't know if this will make anyone feel any better about Nigel's comments to Cyrus...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/SoYouThinkYouCanDance/posts/151522941653653
> 
> That's a short video posted to FB of all the judges and choreographers going up to chat with the dancers after the show (like they always do).


Oh great! I'm so glad they are going to have dragon house on next week. My husband and I have been wondering where the house crew was during all this success. I think that Nigel really wants to see Cyrus succeed. This might be why he goes on about him every week. Personally I love him. He works so hard and has come so far. It doesn't hurt that he's so humble with all the praise. I just think he's a fantastic guy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bethany B. said:


> Oh great! I'm so glad they are going to have dragon house on next week. My husband and I have been wondering where the house crew was during all this success. I think that Nigel really wants to see Cyrus succeed. This might be why he goes on about him every week. Personally I love him. He works so hard and has come so far. It doesn't hurt that he's so humble with all the praise. I just think he's a fantastic guy.


Cyrus is definitely going to go far. I hope we can keep track of his career.


----------



## Not Here

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Cyrus is definitely going to go far. I hope we can keep track of his career.


I wouldn't be surprised if the brought him back as an all star. Everyone just loves him to pieces and he's only going to get better as a dancer all around.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

*FINALE!!!!!!! TONIGHT!!!!!!!*

I am SO bummed that I'm not going to get to watch live. I have a meeting...  But YAY for DVR!

*Note:* I'm not usually one for spoilers, but I feel like this is a public service announcement... *If at all possible, please try to avoid giving away who won!* Also be aware that spoiler tags do not work for people who are subscribed to this thread via email, so instead you may want to avoid using names altogether, OR post "OMG I AM SO HAPPY FOR -------" initially and then Modify your post to add the name (in spoiler tags). (Modifications do not get sent out via email.)

Also, for email subscribers like me: If you are trying to avoid spoilers, you probably shouldn't read those emails at all! Just wait until you've watched the episode! Also avoid Twitter!

_Edited to add: What I meant is, I'm not usually one who worries about spoilers / being spoiled. But I know it's a big deal for some people._


----------



## Gertie Kindle

WOW. Just WOW!!! 

Great show, great result!! Is everyone happy?

One thing I wish they would do that they never do is focus on the winner a little more after the announcement. It almost seems anti-climactic.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Did y'all catch what Nigel said about Eliana? Desmond Richardson called him and said that as soon as she was eliminated, he wanted her. Now I guess Complexions will have to wait until after the tour. That is so fantastic for her and well deserved.


----------



## Brownskins

Kristan, no spoilers here!

Talent + Charm + Relatability + X Factor

Wow (agree with Gertie on the Wow!), see these factors play out!

Great show, overall great Top 10, and great winners!

So, when do we know if they get signed up for another season?


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Thoroughly enjoyed the show and congrats to the winners, I too wish they would focus a bit more on the winners at the end of the show instead of confetti drop and hugs from the other contestants.  They spent so much time showing tryouts from the beginning of the season and not enough time on the winners at the end of the season.  Could have had a final dance from the two winners prepared for after the announcement or something like that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brownskins said:


> Kristan, no spoilers here!
> 
> Talent + Charm + Relatability + X Factor
> 
> Wow (agree with Gertie on the Wow!), see these factors play out!
> 
> Great show, overall great Top 10, and great winners!
> 
> So, when do we know if they get signed up for another season?


Nigel usually announces it during the regular season. I don't recall hearing him say that. Consensus across the Internet is that it's not going to be renewed. No official word either way that I could find.


----------



## geoffthomas

It would be a crime if this show is cancelled.
and I want to echo the WOW!.
I thought the entire top 20 were fab.
Great season, great talent.
Only let down was that the choreography was a little lacking.
And not enough of little C.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geoffthomas said:


> It would be a crime if this show is cancelled.
> and I want to echo the WOW!.
> I thought the entire top 20 were fab.
> Great season, great talent.
> Only let down was that the choreography was a little lacking.
> And not enough of little C.


Buck!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Buck!!


That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Wow, what a show!!! I'm so happy that those two won, but you all know I was partial to them for quite a while! I loved the opening number. It was some of the best choreography I've seen in all 9 years!. I see that Nigel tried to backtrack on last week's comments about Cyrus without actually apologizing. Lots of kudos, saying the right things, etc.

I do hope the show returns, but I just don't know. So, I'm now fully engaged in watching The Voice, which is my other favorite reality show right now.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Ok, I wrote this post in Text Edit so I could react "live" and post it to the thread later. But later is now! 

Commentary will be updated below...

1. WELP. Got me in tears already! Loved that montage of past winners.

2. Love seeing the top 20 again! (And their goofball-ness. )

3. Opening number is very unusual and beautiful. (Love the music too!) Ooo, that was Christopher Scott + Sonya Tayeh? Methinks we need to see more of that combo then.

4. I did quite like that chaise lounge routine. 

5. Heh, it seems like Twitch gets as much screen time as some of the actual contestants. Not that I'm complaining...

6. All the pieces seem more emotional this time around. Is it them, or me? Either way, it's kind of nice to see them dancing without worrying about what's at stake. Because, you know, nothing's at stake anymore! It's all for fun, for joy.

7. YES love the cat routine! One of the most memorable all season. 

8. Sorry, I had to chuckle at Mary Murphy saying "Holly-caust." (Is that allowed? Can I laugh at a verbal slip-up about the Holocaust?)

9. Always glad to see Alex Wong. 

10. Lol WHOA how did I not notice the tone-on-tone paisley on Nigel's suit until just now?!?!?

11. Happy for Eliana to hear about how respected and coveted she is/was by the choreographers.

12. GAH. Tiffany's disco costume is soooo ugly. Still.
12b. ROFL at Shankman's joke about it!

13. NEW PIECE!!!! COMFORT!!! CHRISTOPHER SCOTT!!! TWITCH!!!! CYRUS!!!
13b. I think it was supposed to be some sort of cheating device, but the thing that Christopher Scott pulls out of Cyrus's pocket at the end kind of just looked like a condom, lol.

14. I hope those other Dragon House auditions realize how much they owe Cyrus, and how much they can/should learn from him in terms of attitude and perseverance.
14b. But yeah, they're super talented too.

15. Ah, Carly Rae. This song is no "Call Me Maybe," but definitely still catchy.

16. Glad to see the Cyrus/Twitch number again, although I would also have loved to see the baseball number in the finale.
16b. And once again, Cyrus is actually outdancing Twitch. 
16c. I love that Cyrus finally got a chance to look comfortable in his own skin, his own style, and really showcase his full talent.

17. HAHA Nigel backpedaling from the backlash.

18. Dude, I kind of love this Lion King number. And it's fun to mix All Stars with Season 9-ers. 
18b. GOD I actually CLAPPED ALOUD at the ending of that! So great!
18c. Way to go, Nappy Tabs!

19. MOMENT OF TRUTH&#8230;

20. Man, every time I see Tiffany's outfit for the Green Mile, I love it more and more.
20b. I predict Eliana&#8230; but&#8230;
20c. HAHA both already crying&#8230;


Spoiler



20d. Yup, thought so. Good for her. 


20e. Too bad she had to be wearing that ugly outfit though&#8230;

21. I almost can't believe Chehon made it this far (even though I always liked him) but I think he's right: he's grown every week, and he's been rewarded for that.
21b. I predict Cyrus&#8230; but&#8230;
21c. Heh, they ALSO both look pretty emotional already. (Not that I can blame any of them.)


Spoiler



21d. WOW. Woooooooow. Wow.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Okay, responding to everyone else's comments/posts now... 

Major  to the possibility of SYTYCD not being renewed. Ugh, it kills me that shows like SURVIVOR are in year 9 billion, yet we struggle to keep shows like this on the air.



> Great season, great talent.
> Only let down was that the choreography was a little lacking.
> And not enough of little C.


Lol, agreed and agreed!

As for focusing more on the winner/s - yes. Also, what happened to letting them say stuff? Didn't that used to happen?

Did anyone else notice Witney say something like "Oh thank god" when the male winner was announced? I'm trying to rewatch and see if I can read her lips...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Did anyone else notice Witney say something like "Oh thank god" when the male winner was announced? I'm trying to rewatch and see if I can read her lips...


Lol she said, "I'm gonna faint. I'm gonna faint!"


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Whitney was gonna faint! I'm surprised


Spoiler



Chehon


didn't. You could see he was


Spoiler



totally prepared for Cyrus to take it.


 I certainly would have been okay with other choices, but I'm happy it turned out this way.

Anybody think that


Spoiler



Chehon in those white tights


 might have swayed the feminine vote? 

I want Nigel and Mary to hand the winners the big check, take pictures, toss rose petals. At least give the winners the chance to say, "I'm going to Disney World!"

Many are speculating that the Mia tribute episode was the sytycd swan song.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

And was anyone else excited to see Bryan Gaynor performing with Dragonhouse?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Heh, well, I can only speak for myself, but men in tights don't do it for me. I much prefer a pair of jeans that fits nice and falls straight. Fitted tank/t-shirt optional. 

A giant check would be awesome!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And was anyone else excited to see Bryan Gaynor performing with Dragonhouse?


Yeah. Thought that was fab.


----------



## Brownskins

geoffthomas said:


> Only let down was that the choreography was a little lacking.
> And not enough of little C.


I agree the choreo was lacking up until Top 10, then things got better. I still believe that getting a couple more new choreographers would have provided some unique and original dance ideas...

Lil C doesn't impress me as a choreographer, but he is a verbose judge, and provides a modern pop culture/hiphop angle to the j*i*dges' commentary (hence my introduction to "buck"). Same with Dan Karaty, he was a better judge than a choreographer. Of all HH judges, Shane Sparks was the one I liked best both as a choreographer and a judge...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brownskins said:


> I agree the choreo was lacking up until Top 10, then things got better. I still believe that getting a couple more new choreographers would have provided some unique and original dance ideas...
> 
> Lil C doesn't impress me as a choreographer, but he is a verbose judge, and provides a modern pop culture/hiphop angle to the j*i*dges' commentary (hence my introduction to "buck"). Same with Dan Karaty, he was a better judge than a choreographer. Of all HH judges, Shane Sparks was the one I liked best both as a choreographer and a judge...


Absolutely agree about Dan and Shane. I miss them both. Not to mention Wade and Mia.


----------



## Brownskins

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Absolutely agree about Dan and Shane. I miss them both. Not to mention Wade and Mia.


You know, it may not be a bad idea if Nigel self-produced another season, and this time bring in all-star choreographers, and make it a competition for America's favorite choreographer alongside America's favorite dancer. I mean "favorite" is subjective so may not necessarily impact the technical reputation of these choreographers, right? It didn't take away from the really good non-favorite but excellent dancers (like Travis and Kathryn for instance). It will be fun, and will generate a lot of innovation on the choregrapher's part, I think.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brownskins said:


> You know, it may not be a bad idea if Nigel self-produced another season, and this time bring in all-star choreographers, and make it a competition for America's favorite choreographer alongside America's favorite dancer. I mean "favorite" is subjective so may not necessarily impact the technical reputation of these choreographers, right? It didn't take away from the really good non-favorite but excellent dancers (like Travis and Kathryn for instance). It will be fun, and will generate a lot of innovation on the choregrapher's part, I think.


Nigel is already producing other shows. _A Chance to Dance_ and _Opening Act_.

I saw part of _A Chance to Dance_. Here's the description from IMDB.

_Follows Michael Nunn and William Trevitt, two former Royal Ballet dancers known as 'The BalletBoyz,' as they audition, select and train a new American dance company_

Guess that's why The Ballet Boyz were judging on sytycd.


----------



## Meemo

Loved the results show - enjoyed seeing the dances revisited and the new ones. Missed seeing Travis there, but he's on my DVR on "All the Right Moves" - loving that show. And I was happy with the results.

As someone who was late to the SYTYCD party (started watching with season 8, and watched seasons 6 & 7 on the Ovation channel) - I hope there are more seasons. And I wish seasons 1-5 were available to watch somewhere - I've seen individual dances from those seasons but it's not the same as seeing the entire show.

On a semi-related note, there's a neat documentary series on PBS (Sunday nights here) called "Broadway or Bust", about a "boot camp" type program/competition in NYC for high school kids who want to go into theater. The first 2 shows are online. 
http://video.pbs.org/video/2277513036


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dmitry will be making his acting debut on Bones, 12/10, including other sytycd'ers (don't know who yet) as well as Eliana and Chehon. That will definitely be worth watching.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oh fun! Also, I saw Alex Wong in the new Windows 8 tablet commercial where everyone's dancing and snapping the tablets together and apart. Just for a second, but he's there!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Oh fun! Also, I saw Alex Wong in the new Windows 8 tablet commercial where everyone's dancing and snapping the tablets together and apart. Just for a second, but he's there!


Ooh, I'll have to watch for that. Even a second of Alex goes a long way.

Found the article. Mary and Tyce will be playing themselves and Dmitry will be a contestant on a ballroom dance competition TV show. Hope they don't kill him off.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Ooh, I'll have to watch for that. Even a second of Alex goes a long way.
> 
> Found the article. Mary and Tyce will be playing themselves and Dmitry will be a contestant on a ballroom dance competition TV show. Hope they don't kill him off.


Sounds like fun! Anyone heard whether SYTYCD will be back next season?

Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Sounds like fun! Anyone heard whether SYTYCD will be back next season?
> 
> Debra


At least Fox hasn't said it was canceled.


----------



## prairiesky

OH, I am so jealous!  Thanks for the update....it looks and sounds like a wonderful time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wow! Did you ask? <thud>

Sounds like an absolutely fantastic show. I would love to go, but the closest venue is 100 miles away. Thanks so much for that great report.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Oh, and fanboy is too cute.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just got around to reading the recap, and OMG it sounds like suuuuuch a great time. (Love the pics too. Fanboy is adorable!) The format of the show sounds really intense, but amazing. And I <3 these behind-the-scenes details! Thanks for sharing with all of us!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

PS: I never would have guessed Will and Witney, but I bet they're super cute.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Wow, that sounds like it was so much fun. I'm envious, and really missing the show!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Straight from the horses mouth ... renewed for Season 10.

http://www.fox.com/dance/

little tiny words under the title.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Straight from the horses mouth ... renewed for Season 10.
> 
> http://www.fox.com/dance/
> 
> little tiny words under the title.


YES!


----------



## 13500

YAY!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

Yes this is good news.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Yahoo! Can't wait!!

Debra


----------



## Meemo

http://beta.abcfamily.go.com/shows/bunheads/blogs/Season-1/bunheads-casting-news

"Jeanine Mason (the winner of season five of So You Think You Can Dance!) is joining the cast of Bunheads." Thought some of you might be interested in this. I didn't see this particular season of SYTYCD, but I did see her sister audition in a subsequent season so remember seeing her in the audition episodes.

I enjoyed the first season of Bunheads, nice storyline, great dialogue. They're running a marathon of the first season (10 episodes) on New Year's Day. I actually only saw the first 6 episodes, watched online and that was all that was available during the summer, but now I can catch up before season 2 starts. I've seen a few SYTYCD alumni on the show - Kent and a couple of others that I'm not entirely sure of (might be confusing Bunheads appearances with Glee appearances!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Since you missed that Season, here's Jeanine and Brandon in the finals. I think it was this dance that won it for her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sharing Season 10 news here as I get it.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,138721.msg2030752.html#msg2030752


----------

